# OrkJager



## Mr. Prez (Mar 8, 2005)

In the spring of 1500 the roads have finally reopened for trade between the communities of the region. Faule eagerly awaits the spring supplies of fish from the Estony River and general goods. Long wagon trains depart from the port city of Vormarsch loaded with those goods and settlers eager to start a new life in Faule.

On the 9th of Sutar, one such wagon train headed out with an assortment of settlers and a handful of adventurers on their way to glory.

It is currently nearly sundown, it has been a long day, and most of you have not had the chance to speak during the journey. The train has stopped near the foothills of the Midden Alps. The smells of food cooking over the campfires and the sounds of the happy settlers and porters conversing permeate the air.

(Get to know each other a little and get ready for bed. If you talk too long I'll give you fatigue! Ya'll have fun now, ya here?!   )


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

"Lindal! Let me know when some of that venison is done cooking would ye? It smells dam good."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

The dwarf Dagmar Frekkeson dumps a pile of wood he chopped next to the group's fire and settles himself down to its warmth.


----------



## reddist (Mar 8, 2005)

A thin female of medium height approaches the cooking fire, her hands clasping a small leather bag to her chest.  She looks lean and wiry, and her face is smooth but smudged with grime and dirt from traveling. Her copper/auburn hair is a fright, with wispy strands pulled loose from the leather tie of her ponytail.  You think you see the pointed ears of Elven folk poking up from the mess of her hair at the sides of her head, but her shuffling gait towards the roasting venison does not portray any Elven grace or dignity, nor do the rough canvas tunic or buckskin leggings covering her waif-like body.  She holds out the leather pouch to the cook...

"Um, excuse me... er... here.  I've some herbs that might help bring out the flavor of the meat.  Just sprinkle some over the top".

She sits near the fire, eagerly waiting for the venison to cook.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 8, 2005)

A very large-looking half-orc comes striding over to the fire, a hungry look in his eye. Those that look at him immediately notice him carrying a large wooden sword with the holy symbol of Pelor etched on it. He is dressed in a black hooded robe, and looks to be walking towards the fire with a purpose.

As he approaches the fire, he bellows "Ah, is that venison I smell cooking? Then it is a hearty meal we eat tonight!" He looks at the cook, then at the dwarf and elf nearby, and announces to them "Pelor be with you, fellow travelers! He certainly has blessed us thus far with a safe journey, though I'm sure we will be seeing some action before long!"

He rests his shield down and sits on the ground by the fire, at which point you might catch a glimpse of of a steel heavy mace from within his robes. He sits, staring at the cooking deer with a slight bit of drool coming from his mouth.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 8, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling*

A dust laden brown long-cloak cover tousles of short, curly brown hair than dance upon this halflings head as if each strand had a curly little mind of its own. Inquisitive bright green eyes peak from under the hood and drink in every detail of his surroundings, missing nothing.
Carefully, he sits down upon a semi-flat rock settling himself in a cat-like fashion - fidgeting to the left and then to the right, standing up for a moment and brushing off the rocks surface and then looking at it intently for a moment. Sitting down again and wiggling himself into a confortable position, he leans back to rest in a reclined postition. Dusty grey pants and simple leather high-boots poke out from the cloak to rest upon a higher outcropping of rock. 

The campfire hightlights the cherub like face and makes seem even more so imbuing it with a golden hue. He pulls a flask from his side opens it and takes a quick swig. He swishes it around in his mouth just a little bit seeming to savor the taste. He closes his eyes, takes a deep breath, swallows, and then opens his eyes. He smiles widely and quickly stows the flask from whence it came. 

"There's nothing like Barrowshire Applewine to complement a sunset! Would you like to try some?" looking to all present.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 8, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Ah, friend halfling, don't mind if I do!" roars Koric, as he takes the flask offered. He inspects the inside of the flask, attempting to see what this strange new liquid looks like. He swishes the flask around, takes a whiff of the concoction, then shrugs, and takes a healthy swig.

As he swallows, you can see his normally grey face turn a shade of red, and then begins coughing. Realizing that the rest of the party around the fire is looking at him, he embarrassingly tries to recover. "*cough* Um, very good, friend halfling... I was told that your people made good wine, but I was not told that you also made it so... strong! Ah, but it is just the thing to warm my cold bones."

He lets out a hearty laugh, and tosses the flask back to his new acquaintance. "The hospitality of the halflings seems to reach all the way out to the Midden Alps!"  Koric bellows, as he spreads his arms wide and looks up at the snow-covered mountains. "And while this snow is indeed a beauty to behold, I must admit that I am glad that Pelor's light once again shines down on these lands."

Koric takes a gander at those sitting around the campfire. "Ah, a dwarf... an elf... and a halfling... what a strange crew this is shaping up to be! So, friends, what brings you all to this campfire and this *sniff sniff* delicious smelling meal?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

There isn't anything tremendously remarkable about the young human who makes his way through the camp. An average height, an average build, short cropped brown hair and he doesn't look like anything much physically - strictly average in fact. Nor is there anything special about his equipment; a nice bow and a what looks like a plentiful supply of arrows; a fairly workmanlike scimitar and a set of well worn dark brown leather armour complete the ensemble. Thus far he could be any caravan guard or mercenary, but yet...

   He pets a couple of the draft horses on his way across and then neatly and carefully places his backpack somewhere dry and not too near the fire. There is a slight diffidence about his voice as he sits, "I believe this is my appointed place? The caravan master was slightly vauge in his description," his eyes flick over those already at the fire - which is about the only remarkable thing about him, a rather piercing gaze.

"I am Percy Aglax; archer and student of war. I am hnoured to make your acquaintance, if you will permit me Madame," he looks at the Elven lady before taking his seat.


----------



## reddist (Mar 9, 2005)

*Felicity Oakmaiden, female half-elf*

The young woman is taken back by such boldness!  She stammers and flutters, and before she composes herself you catch a glimpse of a well worn antler handle, hidden underneath her cloak... obviously some sort of blade she carries but does not wear openly.

"H... H.. Hello, sir,"  clearly not convinced you are talking to her.  She seems to just now notice she is surrounded by people taking an interest in her.  "M.. My name is Felicity.  Felcity Oakmaiden." As she introduces herself, she clasps one hand around a chip of blue stone hung on a leather thong around her neck.   She shuffles over to make room on her log for the archer, smiling awkwardly.

She turns to the massive cleric was he wipes away wine form his chin, still worrying at her stone.  "Um... are you half human, or half orc?  And may I try some of that?"


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 9, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

The cook looked up from the venison, nodding a thanks at Felicity for the herbs.

He uncurls from his crouch and stands to his full height before the rest of the party, revealing the fact that whiles he's not tall, he is large. It all looks to be wire and muscle, too. His build is bulked out further by studded leather, and a short bow and quarterstaff lie within easy reach to his left.

His face has the slightly flattened features of those with an orcish heritage, and those with low light vision can pick out the greenish tinge to his skin but he's not unhandsome none-the-less. His blackish-blue hair and piercing grey eyes survey the cleric for a moment and then nod in understanding.

"Orcish blood or no, any cleric of Pelor is human enough for me."

He returns his gaze to the food with the expert eye of a man who's had to live off his own cooking for a long time.

"We've got about half an hour to kill till food."

Edit: Changed text colour to a unique one - oops.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 9, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric acknowledges the human who has just joined the campfire with a broad smile. "Ah, and I see a human has joined our company as well! This caravan is a veritable melting pot of cultures! Come, have a seat, friend human!"

"And as for your question, friend elf, I am half-human, no matter what by outward appearance may speak."  At that, he winks at the elf with a smile. "And as for the wine, I would not presume to offer up someone else's libation without their say so."  He turns to the halfling with that same smile, obviously happy at his newfound company. "What say you, friend halfling, shall we let our new friend partake of some of this... what did you call it? Applewine?"  He turns back to the elf: "though I must warn you, fair lady, it has quite a kick!"  He offers another wink.

At the words of the cook, Koric looks up, looking somewhat shocked, for this is the first time he noticed the cook's now-obvious orcish blood. "Orcish blood or no, any cleric of Pelor is human enough for me." 

At that, Koric smiles. "And any half-orc who knows of Pelor and cares of others humanity can most surely be called an ally to Koric!"

Koric turns to the human "Stories are a excellent way to pass the time while the venison cooks. So, Percy Aglax, archer and student of war, what brings you to this campfire tonight?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

He looks rather happy at Lindal's announcement"Excellent. Have we you to thank for bringing the quarry in?"

    To Koric, "As for why I am here? I am a younger son of a family without wealth or connections; as such I must make my own way in the world if I am to ammount to anything. I could get a steady position as some militaman in a town or take service with some two-bit Lord or other but there is little fortune and less glory in that."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfing, Historian and Traveler*

TO Koric: 
"Applewine is not friendly to all palates."  smiling widely, and is a little bit amused. 

"May the glory of Pelor shine upon all the days of your journey." Nodding.

TO Felicity:
"Yes, of course, my lady. You should find this more to your liking." Gently tosses the flask to her.

TO: Percy
"Please, enjoy the wonders of Barrowshire Applewine, Percy, if you please... Welcome and well met."

TO: All
RE: "little fortune and less glory"

His face settles to a calm yet distant image, which seems rather abnormal from his previous demeanor.
"Fortune and Glory can be found in retribution. These orcish incursions have made many suffer." Shakes his head as if to shake off a bad thought...

"My name is Franky. I am a historian and traveler." He lets that register for a moment trying to hide a smile, and then says

"It is said the during the siege of Citadel Adrahn something strange happend involving their primary export of venison. There are only a few pieces that confirm this, but, it is said that during the entire 2 year siege of the human wrought citadel by the goblinoid tribe 'Five Bloody Heads' that the Adrahns ate venison non-stop. One would think that since it is a primary export that they should have stock piles of it. Makes sense, I think. Reports say that Adrahnites didn't even really like venison, as they have too much of it. They tried to export as much of it as possible, preferring beef or poultry. Besides, that's a lot to stock pile for a 2 year siege. Most Keepers would  respond Prestidigitation is an nteresting tool."

View Stats


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

"Well it would have been well hung in any event"


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Historian and Travler*

TO: Percy
RE:"Well it would have been well hung in any event" A quizzical eye is lifted at this.

"Student of War? Where did you study or who did you study under?" he says with a curious look in his eyes.

View Stats


----------



## reddist (Mar 9, 2005)

*Felicity, female half-elf*

Felicity snatches the flask from the air with a speed and sureness that surprises you.  She is a bit slower in taking a sip though, pausing to sniff at the open bottle.  When she does, she smiles at Franky and tosses her head back, drinking deeply....***COUGH*** ***SPUTTER***  Then she starts giggling... "It smells so much like the apple mead of my own people, but far stronger!  You must have a stone stomach to drink such as this!"  She takes another sip, a smaller one this time, raising the flask in acknowledgement to the growing circle of people. "To better days," she toasts.  

Finally, capping the flask, she hands it back to Franky, nodding in appreciation.  "It is better in smaller sips," she says to him, quietly..  Color rises rapidly to her cheeks and she pulls her cloak up around her shoulders to stave off the evening chill.  Felicity seems embarrassed by her sudden outburst and boldness, and settles in to watch and listen in quiet fascination as these strangers share their stories with each other.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 9, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

At Felicity's coughing, Korick laughs a throaty laugh. "I see our friend elf, Felicity, has an aura of courage about her!"  

As Franky begins his story, Koric settles in for a more comfortable sitting. He seems very interested in hearing about other's stories. As the story ends, he seems to nods, muttering "goblinoids bring nothing but sorrow or trouble, and sometimes both."

As Franky addresses Percy "Where did you study or who did you study under?", Koric echoes Franky's curiosity: "Yes, I would love to learn more about your studies, as I am sure they will come into use during our caravan drive..."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

*Percy*

"That, friend is a long story; but we have little else to do, the night has not yet drawn in, we have a meal that is cooking and good company. Many might seek more, but we should remember the many who have less."

    "My family has spent 5 generations in the martial service of others. Through which we have gained enough sucess that the eldest children in each generation need not worry about finding enough money to marry. I unfortunatly am too late born for any such security. Only a bloody war or a sickly season would secure my future."

   "No I was destined for hard graft but my parents could not decide what to do with me. I did not seem to have the grace or strength to make a warrior; and though they considered apprenticing me to a wizard despite their distaste for arcanists I did not really have the wits for it. There is not a single spark of the divine about me either. It appeared that my force of personality dictated that I should become a bard but they would not stand for such dishonour or frivolity."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

*Percy*

"So, after much consideration and worry they heard about Knight and a Scholar who together ran a small school for those intended for positions of command. Though my mother was not keen on me learning my trade from an aged scholar and some musty books - in her eyes the only true way to learn to lead warriors was on the tourney field and in the heat of battle."

   "And so they sent me off; with little help beyond my fees and the clothes on my back and even lower expectations. I have not returned since; I spent much time in the library with Master Akranis, poring over maps and accounts of long-forgotten conflicts and I practiced alongside Sir Uthwaite as he taught how much more there is to combat than mere fighting. From them I learned much, and I could have learnt so much more..."

    "Master Akranis passed away two months ago; Sir Uthwaite decided to sell up and enjoy a long postponed retirement. So here I am; on the road and in search of a destiny."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

His face turns rather solemn and looks slightly to the ground before speaking with a weakened voice:
"My family, Farseer of the Barrowshire, had a tradition of honorable service to our shire. I, as well as others in my family, are Lore Keepers. As Lore Keepers we are dedicated to the pursuit of knowledge; acquiring it and preserving it. My house specialized in Shire History. We knew more about the shire than the people that lived in it." voice trails off into silence following that. He slowly gets up, shoulders slumping a little "Excuse me." and walks out of the camp area without making eye contact, out of sight. 

From a distance you hear a low, sad chant trail in and out: 

"... could not be lifted
not by love nor by fate.
I ran as fast
as the northern wind
but it was already too late..."


View Stats


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 9, 2005)

(...Sorry if I seem a bit...dim-witted, but if you have a roll request not attack-related, please let me know [This is partially because of the Perform stats. I'm not sure what to do with them...Are you attempting to make money or encourage them?] by email or ooc post or just put my name on it. That way I just have to ctrl+f it. Thanks.)


----------



## Harvey (Mar 9, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

After Percy's story, Koric nods, empathizing with the twists and turns in his life.

After Franky's sad story, as Franky walks away from the campfire, Koric looks visibly uncomfortable and awkward at the turn the stories have taken. "Umm... so... er, this need not be a night of sadness. As for myself, my story is not as interesting as our friend Percy's, nor can I tell it as eloquently as our halfling friend Franky..."  at this, he casts a glance at where Franky walked off, concerned for his new friend's safety.

"I am Koric, and I have had the priveledge to be raised in the great temple of Pelor in the city of Haven. For those who have never had the pleasure of visiting my majestic home, I am sorry, for my words would do it no justice. It is a marvel to behold: towers reaching as high as the eye can see. As an orphan, I faced the normal troubles that a half-human such as myself tends to face..." at that, he steals a glance at Lindal "... but I had the teachings of Pelor to help me endure. My adopted father, on my 17th birthday, annointed me as a full cleric of Pelor, and I go and spread his light and warmth throughout the realm."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

"He shall be fine as long as we hear him singing. It's if we hear an <eek> <crunch> that we need to worry."

      "Do you know what dangers lurk hereabouts?"

   His eyes incline towards the fey looking half-elf and the cook/ranger...


----------



## reddist (Mar 10, 2005)

*Felicity's brief intro*

Felicty listens to Koric's story of lofty towers and spanning bridges, her mouth agape in awe.  In the distance, Franky continues to sing, and his sad, sorrowful words seem to hang in the cooling night air.  Felicity sits quiet for a bit before realizing you are waiting her her to speak.

"M... Me?  Umm... wow."   She looks at each of you, building the nerve to speak.  Her hand again reaches out to clasp at the blue stone around her neck. "My people, the People of the Blue Stone, we lived in the Kilvestri forests, maybe four week's journey by foot?  My mother, she was teaching me the secrets of the Green Path, so I would become a druid like she was.  But the Orcs... the horde came and slaughterd us.  I think I am the only survivor.  At least, I never found any one else."   She pauses in her story, looking back in her mind's eye.  She grips the blue shard tightly and takes a deep breath before continuing.

"My mom, Lorrian, she taught me well.  I survived on my own for a few years, and I tried to practice what she taught me.  I even managed to learn more on my own, before the Elves summoned me."   Here she pauses again, and anger flashes across her face.  "They exiled me from their forest.  Their Speaker... he said I had to move on, find others more like myself.  He gave me this blade..." She pulls a sheathed scimitar from beneath her cloak.  The handle is made of antler, oddly curved and worn smooth from years of use.  The fittings seem dull, like tarnished brass, but it appears sturdy and well made.  "And then he told me to leave.  I don't even know how to use this.  Illandyll, the elf, he said this might aid me greatly in the years to come, but I have no idea what he was talking about."   She draws the blade from its buckskin sheath and holds it awkwardly.  You can see thin, flowing script, etched along the blade.

"Anyway, that was about two months ago.  I've been wandering since.  I was hoping this caravan might take me though the mountains, where I can start anew.  Perhaps can find a new teacher, to lead me further along the Green Path."   

She holds the blade out for your inspection, obviously clumsy in its use.  "Do any of you know how to use one of these?"


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

"I do," Lindal spoke, "but I would not dare deprive you of such a magnificent blade - or such a link to your past."

"My own story is not so different," the half-orc continued, "Although it was my mother who witnessed the slaughter and not myself. Given the circumstances, it's not so surprising that she tried to teach me the skills I would need to protect others from the orcs as I grew up."

His piercing gaze swept across those who had mentioned tragedy at the hands of the hordes as he continued. "She also spent many evenings explaining to me the dangers of falling into revenge rather than protection. I think she learnt that lesson from personal experience..." His voice trailed off, and then he shook himself slightly. "Enough of this - the venison's cooked. Pass the wine!"

Lindal began dishing out the huntsmans stew to those around him.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "He shall be fine as long as we hear him singing. It's if we hear an <eek> <crunch> that we need to worry."
> 
> "Do you know what dangers lurk hereabouts?"
> 
> His eyes incline towards the fey looking half-elf and the cook/ranger...




OOC: Paging Mr. Prez...

Survival: Roll 20 (woohoo! Bet I fumble my first combat roll...) + Skill 5=25

What do I know?

As an aside, this is my first PbP game - would you prefer this kind of post here or in the OOC thread with a link to them?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 10, 2005)

You can go ahead and leave it here make them a color seperate from your speaking....although many DMs don't let the players do their own rolls, for cheating prevention purposes. However, I will allow you folks the trust of rolling them yourselves. Just don't cheat, don't even fudge your rolls. That takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

"...nothing but despair.
With a cold, soft hand
and a gentle smile
you wiped away my" 

The melancholy chanting abruptly ends.

You hear the quick padding of feet as Franky appears just arround the corner. A tearful smirk on his face. His nose twitching and searching for the wonderous smell...

"Did someone say supper's ready?" as a half smile slowly creeps onto his face. Quietly sitting  back down on his rock around the camp fire, he eagerly waits for his hopefully generous portion huntsman stew. 

Franky smiles broadly at the sight of Lindal dishing out the stew. "I remember shirefolk returning from a very successful 'Bookleaf' with a lot of venison. That night we had a big celebration with various venison stews, pies, cakes, and salads. My sister, Aura, liked it a lot and during the party I would glimpse back to the stew pot and see her trying to sneak a bowl. She would quickly take some hoping no one would see her and carefully pad off to hide and eat it. The way you are dishing out the stew reminds me of that day." His mood seems to lighten considerably following this statement.

View Stats


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> You can go ahead and leave it here make them a color seperate from your speaking....although many DMs don't let the players do their own rolls, for cheating prevention purposes. However, I will allow you folks the trust of rolling them yourselves. Just don't cheat, don't even fudge your rolls. That takes all the fun out of it.




OOC: Great.

With the roll above, does Lindal know anything about the surrounding countryside and it's dangers?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"...it's not so surprising that she tried to teach me the skills I would need to protect others from the orcs as I grew up."  As Lindal says this, Koric spits at the ground, muttering something that only the sharpest of ears would be able to hear...

OOC: Mr Prez, not sure how you want to handle this Listen check, so I just put the muttering in a spoiler block
[sblock]
"Damn orcs... when will we finally be rid of their filth..."
[/sblock]

However, when Lindal announces the venison's done, Koric exclaims "Finally! I was ready to eat my own glove I was so hungry!"  At that, you notice Koric wipe some drool from his mouth. "Let us feast, everyone!"

As Franky returns, Koric greets him with a roar: I see you are back, friend halfling. I knew the smell of food would have you return! Feel not sad, because you share this day with new friends on the edge of a new adventure!"

Koric takes the bowl of stew handed to him, and wolfs it down greedily, wiping whatever dribbled down his chin a bit sloppily on his arm. After finishing the bowl in what seems to be one mightly gulp, he looks up at the rest of the party, grinning. "Now, did somebody say something about passing the wine?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

TO Percy: "'Destiny is life waiting for you to make a decision.' The great Elven King, Alistaris the II, said that to his son, Larium, before he left on farthing to unkown lands."

Franky smiles kindly at Koric's words. He seems to find comfort in the moment, and then begins to try to eat as heartitly as Koric does. 

View Stats


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

Franky's head bolts up and he says "Crumple!!" He runs off and in the distance you hear the muffled neigh of a startled horse and saddled bags being rather violently rifled through. He joggs back into sight with a very big smile on his face, and holding a sack in one hand.

"I have homemade bread and Barrowshire Velvet Cheese to share." From the sack he pulls out a smooth wheel of mottled yellow and pink cheese and 2 loaves of bread. Looking at the cheese he says  "It doesn't look pretty but it has a taste that's quite delicate and sublime. Perfect for meals while traveling."

He holds the one loaf of bread out to Koric and one to Lindal, and passes the wheel of cheese to Felicity. "Help yourselves." he says and smiles to himself.

View Stats


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric accepts the loaf of bread with a grin. "Many thanks, friend halfling. I have heard speak that the generosity of your people holds no bounds... and I am glad that it is true!"  

Koric sloppily takes a bite out of the loaf, but then stops abruptly, looking very guilty. "But, where are my manners? My pardon, friends..."  as he takes the loaf of bread out of his mouth, breaking off the third that he bit into. He then takes the remaining two-thirds of the loaf, and breaks it in half and hands them over to Felicity and Percy on their log. "Here, friend human, friend elf, feast! Feast! Oh, and lady elf, might I have a small piece of that cheese?"  Koric says with a smile.

"Oh, and Lindal, be sure to save some of your delicious dinner for our dwarven friend when he returns from getting more firewood."

OOC:Hope nobody minds my liberties in explaining away Voadam not being here.


----------



## reddist (Mar 10, 2005)

*Felicty cuts the cheese*

Felicty cuts into the cheese wheel with a small knife, separating it into several pie-shaped wedges and passing the pieces around the circle.  As she hands a chunk to Lindal, she smiles shyly and asks "Perhaps, half-human, you can teach me something of swordplay while we travel?  If I am to carry this, I should learn to us it."

Felicty crumbles some of her cheese into her bowl of stew and digs in, using pieces of bread as a spoon.  Stew dribbles from the corner of her mouth, which she wipes off with her fingers, licking them as she goes. "Mmmnnn,"  she nods, heartily approving of the combition of flavors.

"I've not eaten such a meal since, since I don't know when!  Not even the Elves fed me as well before I left them."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

After finishing with the generous helping of hunters stew Franky sits back and rubs his full belly with both hands and quietly groans, smiling widely. "That was wonderful! By the grace of Yondalla may we eat lilke that again!!!"

Franky sits there for a while staring into the camp fire seeming to lose himself in thoughts. The content halfling's eyes seem to gloss over a little bit and he yawns rather loudly. "Well, I think that it is quite time for bed." He smiles and slowly walks out of sight and returns a moment later with crossbow and a blanket in hand. "I am thinking the caravan guards should be enough to keep us safe, but just in case...." (smiling at the crossbow ) "May Yondalla bless you dreams. Good night all." Settling down near his rock, he scoots a little closer to the fire and fades off to sleep.

View Stats


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric lets out a large belch, then looks guiltily around before cracking a large grin. "My pardons, but I believe my stomach agree with our halfling friend... that was an excellent meal. Many thanks, Lindal!"

At Franky's large yawn, Koric gives a chuckle. As Franky notes "I am thinking the caravan guards should be enough to keep us safe....", Koric chimes in "... but just to be on the save side, I think I should check in on our erstwhile guards, to see if they might need some help. But do not worry, I will make sure to get a fit night's sleep to allow me to be fresh and relaxed come Pelor's first light."

"May Yondalla bless you dreams. Good night all." "And you, friend halfling, will be rest assured that Pelor will watch over you until you see his shining face tomorrow." At that, Koric grabs his shield from off the ground and heads off towards what appears to be the caravan master's campfire, all the while rubbing his full belly and stifling the occasional burp.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 11, 2005)

Percy accepts his fellows hospitality with good grace, "My thanks to you. Your very good health," and eats with a combination of efficency and refinement that suggest both a _proper_ upbringing and a lot of practice eating around campfires.

"I have a spare blanket if anyone is prone to chills? Otherwise I shall see what arrangments are most suitible with respect to setting guard, with your leave Milady," his asking of Felicity's permission seems purely formal and without further ado he stands and walks with Koric over to the Caravan Master.

OOC:
No he is being merely formally polite, not anything else.
Of course I imagine that Felicity might not know that...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 11, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> OOC: Great.
> 
> With the roll above, does Lindal know anything about the surrounding countryside and it's dangers?




There are some wolves in the area, but they're not likely to bother anyone. It should rain within the next couple of days and flooding is a remote possibility.


----------



## reddist (Mar 11, 2005)

*Felicity says goodnight*

Felicity puts her hand to her mouth to stiffle a giggle as Percy takes his leave... you might wonder that the color in her cheeks is less like blushing and more like applewine.  She stands and pulls a bedroll from her backpack. "I've not been told to sleep anywhere in particular.  If its okay, I'd like to stay by the fire.  I chill easily, at night."

She spreads her bedroll out with her head on the log she where she was just sitting and her feet toward the fire, pulling out small rocks from under it as she smooths the blankets.  After watcing both Franky and Koric keep their weapons close, she pulls a light crossbow out of her bundle and places it near her pillow.  She seems a bit self-concious about it though, looking around the camp to see if others are arming themselves for the night was well.  Soon she shrugs, as if unconvinced such action is necessary but willing to play along.  

Once her bedroll is prepared she lays down to watch the fire burn low, looking in to the flames as she drifts off to sleep.  Finally, just before she slips under, she says "Well met all, and goodnight."  At that she turns on her side, and moments later you hear a most unlady-like snoring.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 11, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal smiled gently to himself as his companions settled down around the fire.

Yes, these were travelling companions well met for the road, and maybe people he could do more with - and learn more with.

But that would be something for another day.

For now, he got up, and strode off into the night to give one less check of the camp perimeter before sleep. He might not like his orcish blood overely much, but he wasn't about to dismiss it's advantages. Being able to see in the dark had it's good points.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 11, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper: Sleeping*

For Koric and Percy as they return from the Caravan Master:
(This assumes that Lindal's perimeter search does not take long and goes to sleep shortly.)
[sblock]Franky lays quietly sleeping for quite some time, his shirefolk face making him seem like a peacefully sleeping child. His breathing regular, but deep, eyes twitch for a brief moment, and then all is still again. His mouth starts to move and he mumbles something and starts to shift his sleeping postition. Quite again covers him as if only he exists.

The mumbling starts again but louder than before and he starts to move more and more, rolling slightly to one side and then even more to the other. His small hands weakly and slowly move up and around in the air and settle again to his sides.

"Run!!" he says quietly... "[Mumble, mumble, mumble]....time..."
"RUN!!!" he yells and he bolts upright, arms straight out, with eyes wide open full of fear  and despair - staring off to a distant place, far into the darkness of his memories. 

Eyes slowly relax to a distant calm. "Father..." he says quietly, a faint smile crosses his lips and then he lays slowly, and quietly back down to a deep sleep. A single tear, glistening in the fire light, slowly runs down the side of his face. Peace once again invades his sleep.[/sblock]

View Stats


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 11, 2005)

To any who are of a mind to care, the camp is a little light on guards, but they are promised to appear sometime the next morning. But being the first day of the journey, the caravan hasn't made much progress and is still not far enough from the city for a realistic worry of trouble.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2005)

If there is any sign of his services being wanted then Percy will of course offer to take a wacth. If he isn't required then he shall return to the fireside and camp for the night underneath his blanket. In either event before retiring he will stick half a dozen arrows in the ground by him so he is ready if they are suprised and keep his pack, as, er, packed as possible.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 12, 2005)

There is no sign of trouble, and the guards that are there tell those who want to help hold watch to go to bed, that they should be getting reinforcements early the next morning.

The night passes without incident. Characters and spell slots are refreshed.

(Any time you have an objection and wish to do something at night, go ahead and post it, it will happen retroactively, unless I don't like it...but I'm the DM. So nyeah!)

If anyone has anything they would like to do in the morning, they caravan will be moving out soon, and there will be no stops untill they stop for the night.


----------



## reddist (Mar 13, 2005)

*Felicity, Half-Elf "Druid", wakes up*

Felicty wakes with the morning sun, blinking away restless dreams.  She groans slightly as she sits up and holds her head, wincing at the noises made by wagoneers and guardsmen as they break camp.  She shakes her head clear and takes a long pull on her water flask before rolling up her bedroll and packing her bundle for the day's journey.

Once packed, Felicty marches straight over to a large oak tree, just on the edge of the camp ground.  She drops her backpack and plops down beside it, sitting crosslegged about three feet from the trunk of the mighty oak.  You might hear a quiet mumbling, as if a one-sided conversation was going on between Felecity and the tree.   Every now and then she pauses and cocks her head, as if listening to someone.  If you listen carefully enough, you might pick out the words...

[sblock]
"... to start my way along the Green Path..."  "... my mother's legacy..."   "... new friends to travel with..."  "... applewine, oh my head...."
[/sblock]
After about 10-15 minutes of this, Felicity stands and gives the towering oak a big hug.  With her morning ritual complete, she returns to the circle to peer down at the still sleeping form of Franky...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

OOC: Don't want to take up too much time on what happened in the past, so I will take some shortcuts here.

Koric is very happy that Percy has also volunteered for guard duty, and Percy can see that Koric now holds him in a bit higher regard. Koric offers to take the last watch, the dawn watch, which will also allow him to get his 8 hours of sleep.

When Felicity wakes from her slumber, she  sees Koric off to the side of the campsite, kneeling, using his great mace as a counterbalance. You here him praying:
"...and thank you for gracing us with your presense and for watching over in the day to come."

At that, he stands up, clasps his mace to the right side of his belt, straightens out his robes, dusts the dirt off his knees, and turns to return to the campground. Spying Felicity, he gives her a smile. "I hope you slept well, friend elf! I notice you look no worse for wear after your... experimentation with our newfound freind's wine!"

After briefly sweeping his eyes over the rest of the party, making sure nothing is amiss, Koric heads over to wrap up his bedroll, making sure to shake out any leaves or grass that might have gotten inside.

Koric is too busy wrapping up his gear to hear Felicity's whispering.

OOC: Listen 13  (DC 15 for someone whispering)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

Percy will also have taken a warming to Koric; he's not the sort of person to make up his mind on someone quickly, but the initial outlook seems good. Percy will retrieve and clean off his arrows before putting them back in his quiver and then repack his backpack. If there are any little rabbits or hares around the campsite he will attempt to bag one of them - not in the middle of the night because that sort of thing tends to course a unwanted disturbance, but if he sees a likely target before they move off he'll try and get one, or more.

"And a bright new day it is," he'll give the Spellcasters plenty of space to do whatever it is they need to do and take a last check around the site to see if anything has been dropped before moving off.


OOC:
Survival 5
Attack Roll 6, and that's if he is within 30'
Unless it's a huge, clumsy rabbit I think he misses even he sees one

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Percy#152558


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 14, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal's morning routine appears to be quite simple: he stands up, nods to his companions and stuffs a strip of jerky into his mouth.

He then wonders off a little way to take care of personal details.

As the caravan heads off, party members who are interested will see that Lindal is taking up a flanking guard position. Given the slow speed of the carts, he has more than enough time to disappear a little way into the forest into the forest every so often for short scouting trips. When he does so, he moves with surprising grace and accuracy, vanishing into the shadows of the trees with unusual ease for his large frame. He often returns with with nuts, berrys and other food stuff, which he shares with his new found companions.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

Franky slowly starts to rouse from sleeping. He slowly sits up and looks around, eyes red and not yet focused. His curly hair is flat on one side from sleeping on it and there are small red lines and reddened skin covering one side of his face. The halfling rubs his eyes carefully - yawns - and then stands up. He looks around again not seeming to really see anything, bends down and picks up his blanket and pillow.  He moves as if he is putting the blanket and pillow on a shelf, he lets go of them, and they drop to the ground with a fwoof.... With eyes closed he pulls out his flask and takes a small sip of apple wine. A small content smile appears and he moves his head as if he is looking around at something in the back of his mind. He stoppers the flask and moves to put the flask away on another lower shelf (which happens to be where Felicity is standing) and puts the flask into her hand. 

In an slow zombie-like fashion he turns around and walks slowly away from the campsite. One foot scuffs forward, pause, and then the other. Shoulders slump slightly as a few long moments of scuff, pause, scuff allow him to disappear from sight. 

After a few minutes he returns bright eyes and bushy tailed (as if he had one) with a great big spring in his step (almost skipping). As he rounds the corner and the site comes into view he stops abruptly (almost in mid-skip). He looks at the blanket and pillow on the ground and Felicity holding the flask and his face reddens a little bit appearing to be a little embarressed. 
To Felicity:
"I am not a morning person." He smiles. "There's nothing like applewine to jumpstart your morning. Would you like some?" Smiling he picks up his blanket and pillow, skips out of sight, and a moment later he returns with a book in hand. 

"Good moring Felicity. I hope you all slept well. I see Koric and Percy had an early start." He sits down on his rock, makes himself comfortable, opens the book and begins to read.   

When it is time to move out he will pack up his book and mount his pony and he begins a tempo'd traveling chant to help people keep pace. He will keep his crossbow in a pseudo-convenient place.

"...
Dive, drive, drive
On and on we go

Seven hands and three days
Four lost to settle a score

Dive, drive, drive
On and on we go

Three drips and four breaths
Marching on forever more

Dive, drive, drive
On and on we go

Two Lords and three Wives
For this we War
..."


At some point he will ride near Felicity and ask some question about this Green Path and her people. 

To Felicity:
"Green Path... Blue Stone? I am curious.."

View Stats


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

As the caravan begins to gear up and move forward, Koric takes a position towards the front of the caravan, acting as a guide to its people (a religion one, obviously not knowing the direction towards the new city).

At one point, when Lindal come over to share some of his berries and nuts, Koric strikes up a conversation with him: "So, Lindal, we are not too different, you and I... we have both sworn our lives to protect the races of this land from the orc marauders. I must admit, when I first spied you, I had my suspicions... but I am glad those suspicions have been brought out of the shadows and into Pelor's light. I would be honored to call you friend and ally." At that, Koric lets out a loud laugh. Then, looking around to see if anyone is listening, Koric brings his voice down to a whisper. "However, you as well as I know that there are strong chances that we will be facing orcs on this caravan route. It is good to know that, when the inevitable attack comes, that you will be as quick as I am with dispatching them to whatever afterlife those scoundrels might believe in..."


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 14, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

"I must admit, I would be almost dissappointed if there were no interruptions," Lindal replied. "I have been looking to meet up with like minded people for a little while now - I was told caravan guarding was a good way to meet such people with the frequent orc and bandit attacks. It also appealed to me as a protector of the travellers: they should not have to fear or be strong to travel the roads of their own country."

Even as they spoke, Lindal's eye kept on sweeping the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"True... true..."  Koric replies. "I, too, am glad to find like-minded people, though part of me saddens every time I hear of the orcs' atrocities. But people like us will make sure that those the orcs oppress with gain their final vengeance."  Koric's demeanor is much more serious than anyone has seem him yet. Koric, noting Lindal wandering eye, realizes that their time would be better spent guarding than making small talk, and lets him return to his duties.

Koric continues guarding the caravan from the front position, watching the road in front for signs of trouble.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

During our travels I will try to move Felicity and I to within 60 feet or so of the Koric and Lindal. 

I have found companions that I just might be able to assist in dealing with the orcs. Maybe together we can find out why they are rampaging. 

This is the first time that I have been able to develop a rapport with a group of people since... well... it has been quite a while.

If I an not talking with Felicity I will be chanting or reading depending on how the mood strikes me. I will pick a chant that is a bit happier and uplifting if I am near common people. If we are more near guards I will pick something to inspire vigilance. 

Every so often I will take a gander about to see what is happneing. An incidental spot or listen check to make sure everything is OK. Most likely I will be distracted by chanting, talking, or reading.

View Stats


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

Percy will have retrieved his arrow, assuming it is intact and will take up a position with the others near the front of the column. He'll take a trip or two out to the flanks with Lindal, "But your woodcraft is rather better than mine, I'm not nearly as good," before deciding that he's less of an impediment with Koric.

"You are expecting a frontal attack Koric?"


OOC: Can I have a rough idea as to how large the caravan is please?


----------



## reddist (Mar 14, 2005)

"No friend hafling, I think I am still enjoying some of your nasty concoction from last night,"  Felicity says to Franky, smiling at him.  "Perhaps tonight, I'll try another sip or two."  She winks at Koric while she teases Franky, then shoulders her pack again and sets off to look for a horse or wagon to ride.

<<OOC: Are we riding horses?  Are the rest of the guards, or are Koric and Lindall on horses? >>

With no horse of her own, Felicity approaches one of the wagons near the front of the line, and asks if she can walk along beside or perhaps sit next to the driver.  She smiles again as she sees Franky approach...

"Green Path... Blue Stone? I am curious.."

"My people call themselves the People of the Blue Stone.  See, there is a great blue stone in the center of our grounds, smooth and clean.  How it got there, we do not know..."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Can I have a rough idea as to how large the caravan is please?




OOC: I second that request. Is it possible to get th enumber of wagons and number of people in it? Also, is there a cook assigned to the caravan? If so, then Koric would offer _create water_ and _purify food and drink_ spells if he so needs them.

"You are expecting a frontal attack Koric?"

"Ah, friend Percy, one never knows..." Koric replies with a grin. "It depends. We could be facing the orc hordes or we could be facing bandits. If we are facing the orcs, one never knows where they could come from... it depends on how, shall we say, bright their leader is. However, if we face bandits, then chances are that they will create some sort of barricade or distraction on the road up front and attack from the rear."

Koric takes time to take a glance at the road above to make sure the road is clear.

"Fear not, friend, between Pelor's belssings and our newfound allies, we will be a match for either. I have seen the confidence in the way you hold your weapons, and know you will not shirk in the face of danger. If there are orc troubles, our friend Lindal will be a staunch ally in detecting their approach and knows their fighting techniques. If we are attacked by bandits, then I am assured that between the two of us and our dwarven fighter, we can repulse their advances."

"Though, to be prudent, I would recommend that you lend your services to guarding our rear, as one never knows what dangers will occur. If you see our dwarven friend, I would recommend that he maintain a position on our flank, while Lindal guards the other flank. Do you agree?"


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> "No friend halfling, I think I am still enjoying some of your nasty concoction from last night,"  Felicity says to Franky, smiling at him.  "Perhaps tonight, I'll try another sip or two."  She winks at Koric while she teases Franky, then shoulders her pack again and sets off to look for a horse or wagon to ride.




Koric returns the wink, with a broad grin on his face. This happens in the middle of his discussion with Percy. All the while, Koric thinks to himself how well this group of strangers has started on its way to become friends. Never in is life had he thought that he would befriend an elf, a halfling, a dwarf, a human, and another half-orc in the same night!

OOC: You know, until Redding mentioned it, I hadn't even realized that we would be on horses! I always envisioned that we were walking alongside the caravan... how in hindsight, I have no idea why I assumed that. OK, so if we are on horse, then Koric will make sure not to do anything crazy, with his lack of a Ride skill. I'd prefer not, since that would allow Lindal to go off into the forest a lot more stealthily to hunt.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

To Felicity:
"Everyone is split up. Koric to the front and Lindal to the back. Hmmm.... This reminds me of the Marishar Revolution of the Barbarian Humanic Tribes on the Nazaar Plains. The revolting, and I do not necessarily mean ugly, faction put its loyal members in the center of a caravan. They then surrounded the rival faction's members and destroyed them resulting in a drastic shift in plains politics. He warred with the plains' human, goblin, bugbear and elf tribes for many decades to a stalemate. Due to much infighting he could not unify any of the plains tribes, human or not. Marishar's heir is king of that tribe, although his power is waning."

"What do you think? Should we join one of them?... Or stay to the center so we can move to the action when inevitable happens?" From the perplexed  look on his face you might think that tactics are not his strong point.  "We might be safer here as well?"


----------



## reddist (Mar 15, 2005)

Felicity waves her hands at the halfing in defeat.  Laughing, she says "You use so many words Franky, and I understand not even half of them!  I can not hope to follow such stories!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

A very big and affectionate smile overcomes Franky's face. He looks at Felicity with the face of a big brother (a very small, big brother mind you) and says:
"There is a big, complicated, and unfriendly world outside of that forest you have called home. You may come to find that civilization can be more cruel and unforgiving than nature itself." 

"So, why don't we just stay here and see what happens."
I am thinking we are closer to the front and Koric than we are to the back.

"Dagmar, oh Dagmar
For where art thou. 
Thee dwarf and thy axe hath comfort me."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

"*Frekkeson is right behind you loremaster*." The dwarft tramps up, his scale mail clanging reassuringly solid with every step.

"*Less talk and more passing of the applewine, Halfling. Without a good place to get mead, beer, or ale, it'll do me fine for this morning*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

Franky smirks and pulls out the flask of applewine and tosses it to the clanging dwarf, watching intently. "So, what is your story Dagmar of the Clanging Armor? All of us seem to have a story of sorts." 

His eyes curiously gaze upon the massive axe at your side. "A curious weapon. I do not see how one could wield it effectively, not that I know much about weapons.  There are legends told of the dwarven masters swinging around a massive axe hewing down countless orc, goblins and trolls in many, many battles defending their hearth. I have never seen one used."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

Dagmar takes a long pull then makes a face "*A bit sweet innit*?" the dwarf sighs but salutes his thanks for the halfling's drink as he tosses it back. "*I'm an axe for hire, hail from the Blackstone clan up around the Winterspike range of mountains. I heard there were fortunes to be made on this frontier and that there were bounties on the orcs that raid in on the humans so I headed out. I met Lindal at the beginning of this wagon train, and that boy is eager for a fight. A good lad.*"

Dagmar gives Franky an evaluating look. "*Aye, the waraxe looks like it would be awkward in your hands, halfling arms aren't quite as long or as thick as they'd need to be to wield it like a dwarf. Even the humans' and orcs' hands are not quite suited for the haft. We dwarves though are born to such weapons and take them up quickly. Should we meet any raiders I'll show you.*" Dagmar looks over at Felicity and shakes his head "*Nor elven hands neither, though the length you have over the halfling would help a bit*."


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 15, 2005)

The caravan has been caravan-ing along all day and it is getting on toward dark. The trailmaster calls for a halt and the wagons begin settling down for the night. It has been raining, a spring downpour, visibilty is limited and the ground is muddy and slick. As the sun begins to set, hoarse roars and fierce war-cries are heard, and screams follow shortly. Orcs poor into camp from all around. They attack from all directions, and as they attack, young women are being dragged and carried off into the woods by the orcs....


There could be any number of them, you cannot see well. There are at least a dozen. They are not attacking you, so roll your initiative and go in order of that, the orcs will go after you. (That saves me work...  )


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 1 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit and Damage, and to save vs fear and charm*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

I, still pony-back, look at Dagmar and Felicity and smile. "Here we go...." I pull out my crossbow (Move Action) and begin to chant. (Attack Action, +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves).

"By the great Halls of Valar
In the Spired Mountains afar
The Warriors of Valar March On 

The Warriors of Valar March On 
and the Orks before them fall
Blood stains the rock and 
the fear is in their eyes

By the great Halls of Valar
In the Spired Mountains afar
The Warriors of Valar March On"

I am still assuming that Felicity and Dagmar are near by, and that Koric and Percy, and Lindal are still at the fore and aft portions of that caravan respectively. So Felicity, Dagmar and I are the only ones that get the Bonuses unless they come into range??

Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC:
Initative 15 (15+0)

IC:
"So much for this being a safe area; and for our flankers," he suspects that this storm may not be natural in origin - though the orcs may be simply being opportunistic.

"Strike hard lads and take your openings," he looks at Lindal and Koric, pulling back to the main body of the caravan and seeking to rally the guards and defenders, "Come on, give 'em some back" he sends an arrow in the general direction of one of orcs who is dragging off a captive.

   His eys seek to pierce the gloom, seeing if there is any direction the orcs seeming to be coming from most, and what direction they are removing their captives.

OOC:
   Swift Action - activate Aura "Accurate Strike" - +3 bonus to confirm critical hits to all allies within 60feet
   Move Action - Move Back into the main body of the caravan
   Move Action - Attack - Total of 10, which I think will miss...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

*Dagmar charges spectacularly!*

Init 9+2=11

"*Aye lad, here we go!*" Dagmar charges to engage the nearest ork.

unfortunately I roll a 1 on my attack.


----------



## reddist (Mar 15, 2005)

*Felicity reacts!*

Felicity is caught a bit off guard by the sudden attack...(Init: 5+3 (Dex) = 8)

She fumbles for a second with her light crossbow before finally getting a bolt in the firing notch...(Atk: 6+3(dex)+1(morale)=10) and sends the bolt flying far off over the heads of the attacking Orcs.  She throws the crossbow into the seat of her wagon in frustration, and begins dipping her fingers into the small leather pouches tied to her belt...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 15, 2005)

Umm, everyone misses so far...let's see if the Half-Orcs do any better...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Lo, I hear the roars of the orcen hoards! Steady yourself, Percy, for this day many orcs will rue the day they face us!"

OOC: Init: 14 + 1 = *15*

With a mighty roar, the entire party hears "Pelor, heed my call! Grant us a swift and rightous victory in your name!"

OOC: Koric casts _Bless_, giving everyone within 50' a +1 to attack and vs. fear effects. So, anyone on or after Init 15 have a +1. Sorry, but that will screw with all of your attack rolls


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 16, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal doesn't bother with a warcry to alert his foe - it's not his style.

Instead, his eyes narrow slightly, and he takes off like an arrow from a bow towards the nearest orc, quarterstaff swinging out of it's back holster as he runs.

OOC: That's a roll of 10 for iniative, 12 total.

Attack roll is a 3, total 7 without bless but with other bonuses. I don't think I'll bother with the damage roll...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2005)

Dagmar snarls at the orc as his axe swirls menacingly through the air.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 1*

With a worried smile Franky thinks to himself "...Born to such weapons..."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2005)

"*That's your last warning orc, release the woman or the next one takes your head off*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 2 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit and Damage, and to save vs fear and charm)*

Init: 18 AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

Worry continues to distort Franky's cherubic face as he fumbles around to load his crossbow (Move Action) and continues to chant (Standard Action).   

"The Warriors of Valar March On
The Riders number Seven and their
blades are named of The King
and of The King they sing

The Warriors of Valar March On
Two Kings and three Wives
For them we go to war
For them we go to war

By the great Halls of Valar
In the Spired Mountains afar
The Warriors of Valar March On"

His keen eyes searching for the biggest threat to the struggling threesome and levels the crossbow marking his prey. (trying to look as menacing and deadly as a halfling can)

Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

*Round 2:*

"Fear not, Percy, for my arm shall aide yours!" Koric roars as he raises his heavy mace in the air and smashes it against the orc in combat with his newfound friend.

OOC: Attack 19 + 4 (melee) + 1 (bless) = 24

The mace smashes the orc in the face, causing it to howl in pain.

OOC: Damage 8 + 4 (melee) = 12

Koric's eyes light up as he deals quite a bit of damage to his foe.

OOC: Usually I do not post the links to my dice rolls (I am at work and use Invisible Castle to roll instead of actual dice), but these were _soooo_ good I thought I'd better get some backup proof


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 16, 2005)

The orc goes down like a brick, an ugly brick.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

Koric raises his mace to the sky and shouts "Praise Pelor! First blood!"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2005)

"They bleed like anything else," Percy is quite gubillant at the kill, but he doesn't concentrate on his own shot and the arrow goes wide.

   <Focus, focus>

OOC: 6


----------



## reddist (Mar 17, 2005)

*Felicity's 2nd Round*

Felicity concentrates on her spell, weaving her hands through the air as if gathering floating pollen, and swirling motes of light begin to coalesce in front of her.  As the light concentrates into a single bright point, she lets out a wild shout, "Bite of the Rat!"  and flings the missile at the nearest Orc (Dmg: 3+1=4).

The missile of focused energy impacts one of the Orcs, causing its shoulder to sizzle.

Felecity looks at the frenetic melee surrounding her and begins to worry.  Her left hand grips the handle of her scimitar so tightly her knuckles turn white.  "Franky!  Where are the others?  Can you see them? Should we run?"

Her right hands goes back into her component pouches, preparing to cast another spell...

AC: 16, hp11


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2005)

Dagmar follows through on his threat taking a big two-handed swing. 
19+4=23, damage d10+4 =5+3=9 damage!

"*I warned ye*!"


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 17, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal's eyes were full of an anger that none of his companions from last night would have recognised as he swung the quarterstaff back at his opponent, wielding it gripped like a two handed sword.

With a sickening crunch, the blow connected with the orcs head...

OOC:

To-hit: Natural 20! Woohoo! Roll 11 + 4 = 15 to confirm.

Damage is either: roll 1 + 4 (STR) + 2 (Racial Enemy)=7 for a normal blow, going up to 7+5+4+2=18 for a crit.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2005)

"*Come on ye cowardly sows! leave off the wimmen an bairns an face a real dwarf!*"

"I'll need to 'ave the lad Lindal teach me orkish. It's not worth taunting opponents in combat who cannot understand ye." Dagmar thinks to himself.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric shouts "Friend Dagmar! Everyone! Protect the women and children!" as he looks around for his next target...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 21, 2005)

The orc that Felicity hits turns toward her and its eyes flare in a savage rage. It's sizzling shoulder is lowered as it rushes at her. (He won't reach her untill next round)

Dagmar's axe makes a sweeping arc, and the orc's face is stuck in an expression tht is half snarl and half confusion as its head is partially disconnected from his body.

Lindal's quarterstaff whistles throught the air and lands upon the orc with a devestating crunch. The sturdy wood doesn't stop untill it reaches it's collar bone. (That's a crit!)

The members of the party have each just now attracted the attention of raiders away from their raiding, Felicity will be confronted by the one she has injured and the others with fresh opponents. They will attack next round. The other orcs will continue to pillage.

Franky, Koric, Percy, orc (Percy), Lindal, orc (Koric), Dagmar, orc (Franky), orc (Dagmar), orc (Lindal), Felicity, orc (Felicity) (Yes, I did give her the slow one intentionally.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 21, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 3 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit, Damage, Save) T-5*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

Franky stops chanting after seeing the aggressive response from the ork wounded by Felicity's spell. Fearing  for her well being,  his aim moves to this oppenent and he fires his crossbow.   Attack Action - Roll 12 (7 + 5) most likely missing : 3 (2 +1)damage

Seeing it miss,  concern furls his worried brow even more. Franky yellls "Dagmar!!" and points to the charging ork.
"Felicity, take cover, get out of its sight." he says as he moves to intercept the soon to be charging ork. (move action)

"Percy and Koric are at the front and Lindal is at the back of the caravan!! I can't message for them! Too dark..."
Franky more quickly begins to reload his crossbow.

Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves

*Narrative: Introduction*
[sblock]
Morgan found the cool spring air refreshing as he stepped out of his house in the port city of Vormarsch. A breeze gently rustles his short, straight brown hair and cools an always cleanly shaven face that is commanding and strikingly handsome. Deep brown eyes take in everything and a keen mind that is not easily fooled keeps him safe and out of trouble. His strong and lithe body belies a surprising strength which is something that he has always used to his advantage. Morgan carries himself with a sure grace and presence that few common men will start a problem with. From his time growing up on the streets and his time in the militia he has seen a lot and not much surprises him. Today, however, he had a feeling that this all will change.

The sun has been out for almost a ten-day melting the snow that has accumulated on rooftops from a rather harsh and deep winter. The temperature has been wavering around the ice point keeping the snow around for longer than he wished. Morgan found the sun comforting and breeze gentle. The streets are wet and muddied from the melting rooftop snow. Ships bound from all over the known world have been bringing cargo sporadically for a little more than four ten-days in preparation for a new season of trade. The birds were singing and it was almost warm enough to wear a short sleeved-shirt. Morgan took a deep breath and slowly exhaled enjoying the scent of spring in the air. Life is picking up here in the capital city.

The town criers and the Fleeters were out and about doing their work. A dark blue tunic with the livery of a golden winged boot hails the coming and goings of the Fleeters and one just happened to be passing by. Morgan waved and said “Good morning, Faranis!” 
“Hi Morgan! Happy sunshine!” the Fleeter responded and never lost stride to continue on about his delivery. Morgan smiled at this. A sense of familiarity and loss crept into his thoughts.

It is often said that Fleeters are the true harbinger of spring and trade and not the birds. The migrating birds have been early and late, or decide to settle elsewhere, but the Fleeters always seem to know when it is safe to start business for the season. They deliver packages and messages all around the city, or even to other cites if the price is right. 

Morgan is one of the best Fleeters around. He knows how to handle himself and can swing a sword pretty well. Morgan carries and equips himself well enough that he does not have many problems, and if he does, he can take care of it. As the most senior member he is hailed by most Fleeters as almost a legend. 

Endar hired him 4 years ago, during the first 2 months of Fleeter operation,  after he saved one of his couriers from doom at the hand of one of Praga’s thugs. He is sad to see his prize Fleeter go, but the thought of expanding his business to other regions made him giddy and annoyed at the same time. In their time working together they have become friends of sorts, not close friends, but friends nonetheless. Endar respects Morgan’s common sense and clarity, while Morgan respects Endar’s business sense and influence. They have worked well together to build the Fleeters to what it has become today, and Morgan leaving is a great loss to Endar personally and professionally.

Saerra, Morgan’s wife, had just given birth to their baby boy, Shraen, a ten-day ago at the season’s first sunshine. He has talked it over with her and they have decided to make for Faule when the roads open for trade again. In preparation for this journey Morgan has saved some money and has  purchased a wagon, begrudgingly, from Saerra’s parents. When the time comes they will pack up all of their belongings and head off for Faule to start a new life. He has made an arrangement with Endar to start a group of Fleeters in Faule, and then try to open a semi-safe route to Vormarsch. Besides, no matter what happens there it will be more than worth the trouble to get away from his in-laws. 

Saerra’s parents do not approve of his occupation because he does not manufacture anything. Her father is a carpenter and carpentry has been in their family for generations. He can go around the city and show where his family has had a hand at helping to build the city. He says that “You will never be able to do that. You will not have anything to pass on to your children. No legacy! You will never have anything to show for your work At the end of a day you have nothing. Nothing.” her father says. “ I have a well provided for family, what more do I need to show for my work?” is what I say.  Whenever I see them, which is not very often, they always look at me with eyes that are searching for news of a job change. They also worry because I take some of the more dangerous jobs. “Why not? Better pay and I am damn good at it!” Our home is in a better part of Griffon Ward than theirs and I think that contributes to their disapproval as well.

“Ack!!” A startled Morgan shouts, as he is yanked from his thoughts, as a smiling Fleeter appears in front of him. “Moooorgan!” croons the long haired blonde half-elven beauty that he has had not so innocent thoughts about. “Luria! It is good to see you!!” They both smile wide, obviously enjoying the untold knowledge of their mutual feelings. Her face shifts to a pout. “Endar told me to tell you that Vormarsch will announce that the roads will soon open for trade to Faule.” 
“Great news! Thank you, Luria.” Morgan smiles warmly to her.
“You are crazy for leaving us... To Faule?.” Her pout grows deeper hoping that her concern will convince him to stay, but fully knowing otherwise.
“I know, but my family’s future is in Faule.” He smiles with a hint of playful regret.
Luria defiantly sticks her tongue out at him so hard that her eyes close in a wrinkled mass and then she gallops off out of sight. Morgan smiles, sighs, and then heads off to see Endar to prepare for his journey to Faule.

The streets of the Griffon Ward where Morgan lives are fairly clean, free of undesirables, and is lightly bustling with activity. People shopping for various supplies and seeking various services re scattered about the streets. The seasonal shops and businesses are gearing up for traders and travelers that frequent this city in transit to other destinations. His destination, the Fleeter Center, was on the other side of the Griffon Ward. The Fleeter Center was located at a very convenient spot - at the intersection of the Scepter, Griffon, and Candle Wards which are the areas from which most business is garnered. These three wards have modest prices for delivery and the prices to the other wards are a little higher, as is the risk. 

The Fleeter Center is a busy building of people coming in and Fleeters running out. It is made of a dark unfinished drab wood and two double doors; one is used for entering and one is used for exiting. There is a double side-door for employees and cargo to be brought in. The double doors are rough and unfinished like the exterior, yet functional. The walls are thick and reinforced to prevent ‘trans-loctation’ magics from working. There are two magically reinforced windows in the building. A Fleeter talks behind one pane in the lobby and there is another pain in a client waiting room. 

There are Fleeter guards milling about appearing to be not so vigilant, but their eyes and ears are always seeking for trouble. There is a single sign adorning the side of the Fleeter Center. It is of a modest size bearing a dark blue field with a golden winged boot in the center - the coat of arms for prompt and safe delivery. We Fleeters pride ourselves on the prompt secure delivery of our charge and proudly bear this as our coat-of-arms. 

Morgan enters the building from the side door. The guards nod to him and clap him on the back welcoming him. He passes by several Fleeters which greet him and shake his hand. He sees that Endar is waiting for him as his corpulent midsection is the first thing Morgan sees as he rounds the corner to Endar's  office. Endar's clothes are drab and functional just like his building. Made to not stand out and to just do its job.  His short, straight black hair appears almost greasy and possibly combed. His face is chubby and wide, his fingers short and stubby, bearing but one gold band on his left pinkie.

Endar’s office is the size of a very large closet. Shelves line the walls are cluttered with papers and ledgers. An overflowing garbage is to the side of his desk and smells faintly of rotting food. Sitting not so comfortably in the chair next to his desk is an attractive female with long fine golden waves of well groomed hair. She wear is wearing a long, form fitting, red dress that compliments her voluptuous physique and she smells faintly of perfume. Definitely not Griffon Warder, most likely she is from the Scepter Ward. Morgan smiles and nods to the lady whose return smile is of a pleading polite nature, and then he nods to Endar.

“Morgan, welcome!” Endar smiles broadly and affectionately! Not wasting any time he motions to the lady. “This is Lady Phaelis.” and then he motions to Morgan. “Lady Phaelis, this is Morgan.”  ‘This’ caught Morgan’s attention. He looks at Endar with confused and concerned eyes. 
“As...we have agreed, Endar, at the first moment that roads become open to Faule I will be free to prepare for my journey.”
“Ye..Yes. Yes, of course my friend. My prize Fleeter.” 
“He is perhaps the best Fleeter I have.”  Smiling again hoping to appease Morgan’s fears. Endar clears his throat and a look of caution and hope cover his face. 

“Morgan, we have an offer for you. One last job and you will not regret it!” Endar smiles broadly hoping that Morgan will play along and not make a scene.
“Oh, no! I will be transporting my family! I am not going to agree to anything that could endanger them! The last time you looked like this I was creeping around the Carrion Ward delivering a small unmarked package to an undisclosed location. I had to take a month off to recuperate from dispatching some of Praga’s thugs.” Morgan’s sarcastic smile made Endar scowl. Phaelis’ smile turned to surprised approval. 

Praga is an infamous mafia boss trafficking in black-market goods and general thuggery. His code is brutal and so are his thugs. He is not a man to be trifled with unless you enjoy pain, suffering, and death. Fortunately, Endar smoothed that whole situation over so as to not start a war between the two organizations. Endar has tried hard to maintain his business as a solid neutral party so that everyone will feel safe using his service. Having Praga’s thugs following or accosting your delivery members or clients would not be good for business. “Taking care of it is just good business sense.” Endar said, and for that I am thankful.

Phaelis caught the moment of uncomfortable silence and began to speak to Morgan. “Mr. Ashfall. All I need is to be escorted to Faule. I do not, in any way, expect problems. I have lead a modest and quiet life as have my family. There should be nothing that you should have to worry about. I will ride on a horse separate from your family’s wagon if you are concerned. I will just feel... better...  if someone is watching over me. A woman of my station does not travel alone, and it is hard to put a price on peace of mind, don’t you think?” Definitely a Scepter Warder, her tongue silvered probably from practice at court. Morgan scrutinized her looking for any form of deception..... None to be found.

“Why, in the name of all that is holy, are you going there? I could not imagine a reason that a ‘woman of your station’ could find anything in that frontier town.” Morgan’s look of distrust and scrutiny did not phase the woman in the slightest. Her face remained calm and unmoving. It then melted into sadness and despair, her eyes begin to tear up. Phaelis is quiet for a moment and then slowly her face begins to return to a practiced calm. The tears that welled up in the corners of her eyes are the only thing that betray her now serene face.

Phaelis’ voice cracks a bit as she starts to speak “My little brother has run away to relatives in Faule. I seek to bring him back where it is safe. We have family there that will escort us back. Please Mr. Ashfall!! Please!!” Seeing such a beautiful woman in such pain caused Morgan’s stalwart walls to break down. Even through the suspicion his mind caved in and that very moment irritated him This feeling was plainly shown his face. Phaelis smiles pleadingly and thankfully with a look of hope in her eyes.

“Promise me that he was not kidnapped. Promise me!!” His eyes were stern and seeking any untruth in her following words. A wide and very relieved smile washes over her and she says “I promise you! You have my word.” She sighs and takes a few breaths. “Thank you!! I will give you the full two thousand gold pieces now, Mr. Ashfall!! I know that I can trust you.” She hands Morgan a dark velvet jingling pouch. He looks into it and sees 3 smaller pouches containing gems, platinum, and gold and silver respectively. 

She lightly courtsies and then quietly begins to leave, a trail of delicately sweet perfume dances in her wake. She stops at the door and then turns to Morgan “I have made the arrangements for us to join a caravan leaving to Faule in a fortnight. We will be leaving with the Markin Company’s caravan. I will seek you out the night before.” She smiles again, nods good-bye, and then leaves.

Morgan looks to Endar. “If anything happens to my family. I will hunt you down and......” He let that thought trail off. Shaking his head, he turns and leaves. “What have I done?” He asks himself quietly... Saerra is not going to be happy.”

************

The night sky is clear and full of stars. All is quiet in Griffon Ward except for the lone sound of a horse cantering on the cobblestone street. A brisk breeze pulls at the rider’s hooded cloak which is pulled tightly about its body and face keeping the cold night air at bay. The rider goes on for quite a while and stops at a tavern, tethers the horse, goes inside and melts into the boisterous crowd. After a while it melts back into the street seeming not quite the same as it did before it entered the tavern, somehow smaller and its clothes have changed colors and style. The figure walks down the street into the night leaving the sounds of talking, drinking, and the clanging of glasses in the distance. The path it follows weaves and wanders in a seemingly random path throughout the Griffon Ward sometimes crossing back on itself. The meandering trip finds its end at a familiar home, the home of Morgan and Saerra Ashfall. The figure cautiously looks around and knocks on the door. 

As the door opens the figure’s form, melts into something more familiar, to that of a taller, well-dressed, blonde haired, perfumed, noble woman named Phaelis. Morgan opens the door to see the familiar sight of Phaelis and in a nonchalant manner says “Come in.” There is a tension visible in the air as she slowly enters. Phaelis smiles, nods and then brightly says “Greetings Saerra!” who looks up from tending to the baby. She looks at the baby laying quietly in its crib and says “How beautiful!!  Congratulations.” Saerra smiles proudly and affectionately says “Yes. Yes, he is.” Out of the corner of her eye, Saerra spots Morgan cautiously looking out of the window. After a few moments of that he seems to be satisfied that there is no trouble following and returns to stand before Phaelis. 
“Have a seat and make yourself comfortable. Would you like something to drink? We have water, a little bit of honey ale, or Black River Tea?”

Phaelis’ friendly smile turns to something more sinister and arrogant. Saerra and Morgan let out a muffled yelp as short blades quietly sheathe themselves into the flesh of their backs. A look of shock and utter horror fills their faces as they look to each other and then to their new born son, their life slowly fading from them. The bodies of Saerra an Morgan slump quietly to the floor to reveal two figures enshrouded in shadows behind them with bloodied blades in hand. They soundlessly sheathe the blades and their forms shift to that of Morgan and Saerra. They pickup the two bodies and lay them in bed covering them in blankets. Their movements making not a sound. When they finish with that they return to the main room and all three surround the baby, Shraen, laying wide-eyed in his crib. Soundless moments pass as the three do not move, their eyes fixed on Shraen. Phaelis passes a hand over the quietly cooing child and it falls asleep.

********
[/sblock]

*Narrative: A New Beginning*
[sblock]
The 9th of Sutar is a day like any other spring day in Vormarsch. The sun rises early, as it always does in the spring, and the sky is moderately clouded. The birds are singing and flying about on the cool breeze that carries the smell of spring tainted by dried fish, leather, horses and freshly cut wood. The sounds of creaking wagons, whinnying horses and the chattering voices of many people can be heard outside of the South Gate. The Markin Company’s caravan gathers outside and eager voices full of anticipation and a tense excitement fills the air. Small pavilions are setup for the caravan masters to answers questions and to decide on the logistics of their forthcoming journey. 

A voice that reminds you of circus ringleader carries over the dim roar of talking and movement to announce “The time to start life in a new place is what living is all about, ladies and gentleman. Change!! Here is you once in a life time chance to start over...and the Markin Company’s caravan is your answer!! You...” The rest of what he says is drowned out as the crowd starts to clap and begins to talks amongst themselves.

************

Morgan’s form gracefully weaves his way through the crowd to a particular pavilion to register his family and wagon. He finishes this then quickly and quietly finds his way back to the wagon with his wife, son, and Phaelis. They appear somewhat distracted and nervous and try to use some small talk to break the tension. Phaelis is dressed very conservatively, not at all in the luxurious formfitting manner that she wore before. She now wears clothes that you would expect Endar to wear -  muted, dull and not at all memorable. Her hair is pulled up and hidden in hood of her cloak, and not a trace of perfume to be found. This is an entirely different look for her, very different.

************
As the train starts out people are excited and talk about how starting life in Faule will change their lives and how it will make it better. Children playing in the wagons are soon chastised by their parents for fear of them breaking something. Lone travelers that happen to be within a conversation's distance of someone offer a few moments of small talk and then gravitate into familiar groups. Settlers that see people they know arrange to change positions in the wagon train to maintain some sense of familiarity. As the day goes on the duration of the trip settles on everyone and a tense quiet hangs about the caravan. All that can be heard is the squeaking of wagon axles or the occasional whinnying and snorting of horses. 

As you move farther and farther from Vormarsch the lands become rougher and more wild. The scenery moves from small rolling fields and small copses of bare trees to broad expanses of hilly plains and small forests full of bare trees. The roads become progressively worse as the distance increases from the capital city. A smooth hard-packed road becomes a rocky, muddy, jutted wagon path that has barely seen use. Your smooth ride becomes a bumpy and noisy and your butt becomes numb as you fidget to try to keep some feeling. Naked forests, devoid of leaves, seem to be alive and watch you curiously as you pass by hoping that you might bravely venture into their midst to an unknown fate.

The caravan stops several times to take care of problems that pop-up - a stuck wheel, a pet that becomes restless. In these moments caravaners take the time to adjust the order of wagons as some have requested and to give a small speech to pick up everyone's spirits. The caravan guards help to quickly resolve problems and they watch everyone carefully looking for signs of trouble. Their wary eyes keep a careful watch on the surrounding lands for problems like the ever growing wolf population and ork raiders.

The sun wanders in and out of the clouds all day long giving you warmer and cooler moments.
It seems to take an eternity for it to travel across the sky to the western horizon. It feels as if it is intently watching the caravan, not wanting to miss anything that happens, trying delay the inevitable sunset. The sun finally relents as white clouds thicken above before it starts to dip below the horizon. When the sun starts to set the temperature drops sharply reminding you that winter has recently ended. A chill runs down your back making you desire to pull out warmer clothes to stave off this nights coming  chill.
[/sblock]

*Narrative of the first 2 rounds*
[sblock]
After a long hard day with the trudging caravan train, your mind feels the tiredness of watching the same thing all day - morning, afternoon, and into the night. You have seen the same on all sides of you trees to the left, trees to the right, wagon in front of you and wagon in back of you. You hear the rhymic squeaking of not so well fitted axles of wagons, the clomping of hooves of horses pulling wagons or carying a sagging rider, and a short conversation that rarely pops up. Most have succumbed to the mind numbing pall of monotony to not speak and just trudge on hoping to soon see the end of their journey the frontier city Faule. 

Towards early morning ominous dark gray clouds quickly take their place over the caravan and seem to follow a cruel script to ensure a miserable journey. In a way you welcome the clouds as they bring a change, a little something to break the sameness of seeming to march on for the sake of marching on. The temperature drops noticeably and it cools down quite a bit; enough to make you want to reach for some warmer clothes, and clothes possibly better suited for the coming rain. 

Black clouds have shrouded your day in darkness so now everything is even more the same than it was before. There is darkness and everything is darker. There is less to see now and that which you do see is covered in the shadows of the foreboded rain.  Sunlight occasionally peaks through the black clouds in an almost divine moment. As if Pelor himself is granting relief from the darkness, coldness, and storm to come. That is but a brief moment as the sun loses its epic battle with the storm clouds and shadows once again cover the land.

The rain starts to pour down as if the world is trying to purge itself of the putrescent will of settlers looking for a new start, the desire and hope of something new. It seems as if the very world is against you trying to keep you from change; wanting to drown you in a sea of water, cold and a nothingness. The temperature drops even more; a cool breeze starts as the rain falls. A cold wetness permeates your very being and  the sound of rain drones out all else and it is hard to see anything more than a few feet in front of you. The oppressive darkness, rain and cold turning the world into more of the same. You close your eyes and attune yourself to the will of the march, the rhythm of the caravan and you march on. Drear and gloom are your companions; isolation and nothingness are the gifts they bear.

It rains and rains for most of the day, from mid morning and on into the early night. You thought that it might never end just as Pelor himself wins a great battle seeming to banish the clouds; the temperature rises and the rain is reduced to a fine mist. The temperature rises quite a bit, enough for you to want to shed you warmer clothes and take in the warming rays of the sun. A warm mist replaces the rain and a fog seems to roll from the ground as the sun begins to warm the ground. It seems like a strange combination to you, the warm cloudless mist and rolling fog. The sun cuts through the fog and mist like a beacon of joy and warmth. Your bones seem to drink it up and you can almost feel the bitter cold and wetness start to recede. The sun reflects off the fog creating a wall of fluffy whiteness making hard to see more than a few feet ahead of you. You rely mostly on feeling the rhythm of the caravan to guide you forward. You find the ground muddy and wet as those wagons, horses and people that have come before you tear up the ground and let the water create a long trail of mud two or three inch deep for you to muck through.

A cooler light rain starts again and seems to dampen the fog a little bit as night seems to slowly creep upon you. Darkness firmly set itself upon the caravan and you find yourself cold, tired,  and your body aches from walking or riding and you wish a reprieve from the endless march to the glory of Faule. A whistle pierces the silence and echoes from group of guards to group of guards. Like a wave of sound starting from the front of the caravan and rolling all of the way to the back bringing the promise of rest and an end to the march. The Caravan Master's call for a halt and rest for the night was welcomed by everyone and you could feel a large weight being lifted, and the air seems to clear as sprits are lifted with thoughts of rest and sleep.

When the whistling resides people start to move about, welcoming the change in movement. Instead of a forward walk permeated by an unending cool dampness we get to stop and mill about, pick things up and talk. The settlers stretch, yawn, sigh, and slowly break out the gear for night time; fires are started, bedrolls and rolled out, and tents are set up. Guards work on setting a perimeter and assisting people in setting up camp. Some settlers go out to search for more food and wood to be dried for the next time the caravan stops. 

The poised relaxation and contentness is broken by primal cries and screams as new creatures charge in to fill the empty spaces. Large brutal creatures wielding huge axes with doom on their breath and in their eyes. Axes fall and horses whinny and rear up as an orkish horde charges into the midst of the caravan in a howling frenzy of violence. You hear women screaming, children crying, and the dying screams of men cleaved asunder. The orks attack the nearest person they see and try to carry off women and take horses. The moment of such a severe change from a bland nothingness to pure chaos catches everyone by surprise.  Your senses having been dulled by the march and you find it hard to process what exactly is happening. Through the mist and darkness you can see less than a handful of raiders doing their business and seem to be unconcerned that there might be someone here that could pose a threat to their orkish invasion.
__________________________________

A slight smile crosses Franky's face as the realization that boredom has just been banished. He looks to the wet and dour Dagmar whose face instantly changes from a wet tactiturness to an almost maniacal glee as the realization that Orks had come for their death. Franky's smile grows even larger and he says "Here we go..." while looking to Felicity and Dagmar, and he is curious to see what his new found companions can do. Franky's hands, slick from rain, wanders to his saddle bags and pulls out his crossbow and readies it to be loaded.  He begins and old chant about a dwarven warlord hoping to see the glory of the axe wielding dwarven heroes in Dagmar's arm. 

With great enthusiasm Dagmar pulls about his Dwarven waraxe and charges the nearest ork and completely over shoots the creature, his zeal getting the best of him. The ork passing by him seems to take no notice of the dwarven fury that could have just ended its existence. The dwarve's axe bites into the ground and its cold-iron blade sparks as it catches a rock.

In an excited and worried rush Felicity pulls out her crossbow and fires at the nearest ork she can see, missing completely seeming to underestimate the speed of the orkish attackers. A concerned frustration sets upon her face as she drops the crossbow to the wagon seat. Her practiced fingers seek something more comfortable and familiar - her pouch of spell components...

******************************

At the head of the caravan the simultaneous reaction of Koric and Percy is uncanny and empowering. They react to the orkish invaders in very similar ways, knowing that there is strength in numbers, they seek to strenghten the many to ensure they can last the fight.

Koric's  powerful voice booms "Lo, I hear the roars of the orken hoards! Steady yourself, Percy, for this day many orcs will rue the day they face us!" Koric brandishes the symbol of Pelor as if it was reason enough for the orks retreat; a fierce resolve that all salvation lies in the glory and light of Pelor. Koric roars "Pelor, heed my call! Grant us a swift and rightous victory in your name!" and the very air seems to be filled with energy and people in the area seem to feel as if the very will of Pelor guides them and gives them strength.

Percy says more to himself than to anyone in particular "So much for this being a safe area; and for our flankers." He pulls his mind from focusing on the world at large and concentrates in the way that he has been taught. He draws confidence and an air of command seemingly from nowhere and shouts "Strike hard lads and take your openings". His command of the field battle and the shout of a commanding prescence on the field pushes the guards and settlers on. He yells "Come on, give 'em some back." not wanting to speak with too much military jargon as few here would understand. Percy's tactical minds seeks a common ground from which the orks attack hoping to find a weakness in their plan. He pulls his bow about and fires towards the charging wave of orks. The arrow loses itself in the night and seems to give the viewing settlers more confidence and pushes them to hit harder.

The effect of a the commanding prescence of Percy and the blessing of Pelor fills the battlefield and the settlers fight on knowing that there are competent adventurers about.

******************************

A slience falls over Lindal as he quickly and carefully weaves his way through the scattering settlers like a hungry cat hunting his prey. Determination fills his eyes as he deftly slips his quarterstaff from its back holster and attempts to crush the ork's skull in one smooth movement. His staff slams into the ground and dirt shoots up all around as it misses its target, his eyes never leaving his prey as the hunt has not ended. The speed of this ork is deceiving and it is not a mistake he shall make again.
__________________________________

After seeing Dagmar of the Clanging Armor swing and completely miss the ork Franky thinks to himself "...born to such weapons...?"

Dagmar swirls his dwarven forged death-dealer menacingly through the air as he snarls at the ork and then shouts "That's your last warning ork, release the woman or the next one takes your head off.".

Worry continues to distort Franky's cherubic face as he fumbles around to load his crossbow and continues the Dwarven Chant of the Valar Dwarves. His keen eyes searching for the biggest threat to the struggling threesome and levels the crossbow marking his prey. 

Not taking kindly to being ignored by the ork, Dagmar follows through on his threat taking a big two-handed swing partially severing the orks neck. Its body slumps to the ground with the face stuck in an expression that is half snarl and half confusion. Blood splatters on the ground and on dwarven armor; it spills onto the ground forming a crimson pool of the orks life essence.

"I warned ye!" Dagmar said confidently with a smile. 
"Come on ye cowardly sows! Leave off the wimmen an bairns an face a real dwarf!"

Dagmar says to himself "I'll need to 'ave the lad, Lindal, teach me orkish. It's not worth taunting opponents in combat who cannot understand ye." 

Felicity's hands weave through the air, as if she is gathering floating pollen. Swirling motes of light begin to coalesce in front of her as she concentrates on the weave and the spell pattern she instinctively understands. The motes of light concentrate into a single bright point and she lets out a wild shout, "Bite of the Rat!" The light seems to scurry through the air like a thousand tiny ravenous rats rushing to eat the only slice of cheese left in existence. You could swear you heard the scurrying and gnawing of rats as the light impacted the ork's shoulder causing it to visibly give under the force of the spell. The ork grunts loundly and turns toward the source of its pain eyes flaring with savage rage. The ork, seeming not to care, lowers its wounded shoulder and rushes towards her.

Felecity looks at the frenetic melee surrounding her and begins to worry. Her left hand grips the handle of her scimitar so tightly her knuckles turn white. "Franky! Where are the others? Can you see them? Should we run?" With the satisfaction of the success of Rats Bite her right hands goes back into her component pouches, preparing to unleash more of the wrath of the Green Path.

******************************

"Fear not, Percy, for my arm shall aide yours!" Koric roars as he raises his heavy mace in the air and swings it in a deceptive and seemingly wide path from the upper right. The ork does comprehend the what is about to befall and dodges to the left just a little thinking itself safe. Koric's mace smashes against the ork's ribs in a crushing horizontal slant. The ork folds over the force of the blow and slumps hard to the ground. Koric's eyes light up as he quells his foe.

"Friend Dagmar!" he yells hoping that his dwarf friend can hear him. "Everyone! Protect the women and children!" He looks around for the next target who wishes to experience Pelor's wrath. Koric raises his mace to the sky and shouts "Praise Pelor! First blood!" 

"They bleed like anything else!" Percy states in a matter-of-fact yet jubillant manner as he sees Koric's ork fold to the ground. The cleric's display of martial prowess is enough to distract him from his own oppenent and his arrow goes wide. "Focus, focus." He says quietly to himself.

******************************

Lindal's eyes were full of an anger that none of his companions from last night would have recognised. His quiet demeaner belies a silent rage within. The hunter spun around swinging the quarterstaff over his head like a two handed sword, never missing a beat. The resounding sound of a sickening crunch announced the staff as it connected with the orks head crushing it, not stopping untill it reached the collar bone. The ork's corpse slid silently down the length of the staff leaving a bloody trail and silently lay to rest on the ground.
[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Round 3:

Koric watches the two orcs rushing towards himself and Percy. "Friend Percy!"  he shouts. "I can handle these marauders myself! Go back and protect our halfling and elven friends!"

As he's shounting this with a snarl, he strikes at the orc that would have attacked Percy. 

OOC: Attack 14 + 4 melee + 1 bless = 19   

He raises his mace in the air and smashes it across his opponent's head in mid-charge, though only grazes his opponent's shoulder.

OOC: Damage 1 + 4 (melee) = 5   

He then braces for the attacks from both orcs in the front...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

*Dagmar Frekkeson*

Dagmar spies the orc who ran past him after the elf maid "*Hey ya deaf galoot!*" Dagmar _charges_ after him and [4+6=10] lands a clanging blow with his axe that rattles the orc in his armor with its force, drawing the orc's attention but not dealing real damage. "*I said leave the wimmen alone!*"


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 22, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Satisfaction lit Lindal's eyes as his opponent was smashed to the ground before him, but the rage returned with a vengence as he looked up and saw the looting continue.

Unfortunately, he had his own distractions to deal with first before he could do much to help anyone else - he hoped his companions from last night were doing alright at the front of the caraven.

Discarding his quarterstaff for a moment, Lindal wrenched the axe from the dead body in front of him, seeming to ignore the orc charging him. At the very last moment he spun, viciously lashing out with a two handed blow - and realised he'd left it too late.

_...this might hurt..._ he thought to himself.

OOC:
Free action, drop quarterstaff
Move action, grab axe
Attack action: Roll 3 to-hit (7 with mods)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

OOC: I'm mildly ahead of Koric but...

IC:
   Percy checks that his back is secure against the caravan and his front is secured by Koric; if he can climb up onto a wagon and shoot from there he will - otherwise he will duck under a wagon and shoot from there. In any case he marks out any orc moving towards the pair of them and looses an arrow at it.

OOC: Attack roll 17 (16+1)
        Damage roll 5


----------



## reddist (Mar 22, 2005)

*Felicity's third round*

"Eeep!"  Felicity lets out a worried squeak as the orc rushes toward her, eyes blazing and axe swinging.  She scrabbles under the wagon, hoping to put it between her and the rampaging orc.  As she stands up on the other side she again gathers coherent light from the air around her, focusing it to a point. Hunching over, she flings the missile at the Orc's groin, the rest of his body concealed by the wagon.  "Rat's Bite!"  she exclaims, with a certain amount of arcane satisfaction. (Dmg: 4+1=5). The mote streaks towards the Orc's groin, impacting with a sizzle.
"Ha!  And there's more where that came from!  Franky!?  What are you doing!?  Get out from infront of it!"


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 23, 2005)

Franky's missile flys wide of its mark and he finds quickly another orc upon him.

Koric's blow smashes the orc's shoulder and it drops it's weapon, as it bends to retrieve it his comrade attacks the Half-Orc, his axe glances off of his armor and deals Koric a flesh wound. (-1 hp)

Dagmar's now enraged opponent turns and stabs at him with his spear, sinking deep into his leg. (-5 hp)

Lindal's blow whistles past the orc's face and it grins at him, its tusks and rotten teeth slick with foamy spittle. It raises its axe and as it prepares to land a crushing blow it slips in the mud and nearly misses, slashing the Ranger's arm. (-2 hp)

Percy's bow sings as his arrow sinks deep into the back of Koric's injured opponent, about to land a killing blow to the cleric's head, dropping it.

Felicity's bolt of magic impacts with the orc's tender parts, it grabs its crotch and drops prone.

Orcs are begining to leave, taking their captives and loot with them.

Round 4


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2005)

*Dagmar round 4*

Dagmar grimaces at the shaft of wood stuck through his thigh and swings at the orc on the other end [3+4=7] but at the last instant the orc yanks out the spear pulling the dwarf off balance and causing his blow to swing wide. The dwarf snarls as blood runs down his leg and he faces the angry raider who he denied booty.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 23, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor (HP 9/10)*

*Round 4:*

Koric notices the orcs fleeing, and shouts after them "Come back, cowards! Come back and feel Pelor's wrath!"

He attacks the orc he had smashed in the shoulder a second time, but his swing swishes over the orc's head.

OOC: Attack 5 + 4 melee + 1 bless = 10


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2005)

Percy sends an arrow after the retreating orcs but it goes wide and buries itself in a tree; any of them still in melee can be dealt with in due course.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 23, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 4 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit, Damage, Save) T-4*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

A look of fear and concern washes over Franky as he realizes that he is still pony-back and is about to be attacked by a savage ork. Neither the horse nor him have been trained for this sort of craziness. Seeing that Felicity is in a safe place he yells "Hiyaaa!!!" urging the valorous pony out of harms way. He quickly loads his crossbow and fires at the charging ork, the quarrel lightly embedding itself in the orks shoulder. It grimaces slightly but does not slow its advance at all... Seeing this, Franky swallows hard and winces, preparing for the pain. He quietly says "By the grace of Yondalla." and waits. 


Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves

Pony Move Action(4o feet ) 
Ride check 10 (7+3) Base DC 5 to guide without hands
Loads Crossbow (move action)
Fires Crossbow (attack action)  18 [17 +5 -4] and 3 damage [2+1]) damage)
(-4 penalty to fire while mounted)


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 23, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal snarled at the orc, not even sparing a glance at his own wound.

He swung the greataxe up in an underhanded blow under it's guard, a blow he knew to be especially effective against the unskilled (if vicious) orcish warriors.

Unfortunately, the blow swung slightly short, and failed to impact as hard as Lindal had hoped.

OOC:

To Hit: Roll 18, Total 22
Damage: Roll 1, Total 7


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2005)

Dagmar raises his axe as the orc readies his spear again "*All right ye git, try that again now*."


----------



## reddist (Mar 26, 2005)

*Felicity's 4th round*

Felicity watches the fleeing orcs as they drag away captives and plunder.  Horror flashes across her face as she realizes the orcs are taking live prisoners.  "No!  Leave her alone!"  She summons her reserves and prepares a final spell, flinging it an orc dragging a woman away by her hair.  "Rat's BITE!  Damn you!"  The bolt of coherent light streaks toward the orc, smashing it in the face (Dmg: 4+1=5).  She pulls her scimitar from its sheath, the metal ringing as the blade clears the tarnished brass fittings.  There is a ferocity in her eyes and wild determination in her grimace as she races toward the Orc, scimitar held high above her head like a club.

AC 16, HP 11

(No actual movement here, since she just drew her scimitar.  She is "preparing" to run this orc over, and her intentions are obvious to anyone who looks at her)


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 26, 2005)

*End Round 4*

As the orc with Fraky's quarrel in it continues its charge, the Halfling's mount screams in terror and bolts away. (No Ride skill)

As Koric's weapon swings over his opponent's head, its axe in a wide arc and Koric recieves a slash to the abdomen. (-3hp)

Lindal strikes a jarring blow, numbing his arms to the shoulder and causing the orc to grunt with pain. It is still alove, but barely, it makes a feeble attempt to attack but misses by a wide margin.

Dagmar's opponent grins at him and levels his spear for a thrust, which Dagmar narrowly avoids.

The orc that Felicity struck drops his captive, turns on the young woman, and, upon seeing she is a female, smiles hideously at her. "*I shall enjoy this, witch.*" it grunts in barely understandable Common.

Round 5 Begins


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2005)

Percy just notices the elf charging in with a weapon she doesn't know how to use; but at the moment Koric is hurting and they'll _need_ the healer to stay standing way more than her. He looks for an opening and puts an arrow into the orc Koric is fighting; if that downs it then he will swivel and start moving towards Felicity.

OOC: Attack Roll 19
        Damage 7


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor (HP 6/10)*

*Round 5:*

Koric winces at the wound in his side, but carries the battle forward. "Do you think that a simple axe blow would fell one of Pelor's chosen?" Koric says, with some spittle and foam coming from his mouth. "You and your kind will pay for all the misery you have brought on the people of this world!"

He attacks the orc he had smashed in the shoulder a third time, with such rage and ferocity that his smash caves in the skull of his opponent.

OOC: Attack 20 + 4 melee + 1 bless = 25 Natural 20, baby! Roll to confirm: Attack 7 + 4 melee + 1 bless = 12 Boo... no crit. Damage 8 + 4 melee = 12 Wow, it's moments like this I wish I had cleave... 


He fixes the second orc he is fighting with a hardened glare.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2005)

OOC: Percy gives him a +3 on the roll to confirm the crit; which takes it to 15 - which, if it is a normal SRD orc, will be enough...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

OOC: Rock on! I forgot about your Accurate Strike! Looks like that might do it. Regardless, I did some damage to the orc last round, so I think the orc is falling either way...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2005)

*Dagmar Frekkeson round 5*

Dagmar sees Felicity charging the orc and grins "She's got courage, but all the skill I'd expect from an elf with a blade twice her size. I'd better finish this quick and give her a hand before she gets spitted." Narrowly dodging the orc's spear thrust he swings at it again but the leg wound slows him down and the blow catches on his opponent's armor

[7+4=11] and the tussle continues.

"*Keep grinnin ye ugly cus, I'd like to see that grin mounted on a wall when I'm through wit decapitating ye*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 27, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 5 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit, Damage, Save) T-3*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

The now irritated ork stops mid charge, looks at the bolt in his shoulder noticing the blood trickling down, looks back at me, and then takes of full bore letting off a primal, raged filled scream "AAAAAARRRRRHHHHHHHHHH!!!!" while charging me and my warpony in training. Terror fills Franky's eyes as he realizes what is about to befall...

It is said that a true warrior can scream, or kiai as some cultures call it, and cause the death of an opponent never laying a hand or weapon on them. Well, that is not the case here, but the shrill scream of "CruuummMPpplllLEeeee" that you hear fading in the distance as the 'valorous' pony bolts may be the first time you see it happen indirectly.

Franky attempts to keep the pony from becoming frightened and fails miserably (Roll 12 [9 + 3 vs DC20]) and it bolts leaving Franky to hang on like a one-armed cowboy riding a bucking bronco. 

Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves


----------



## reddist (Mar 30, 2005)

*Felicity goes berserk!  5th round*

The orc's sneer of disdain slowly morphs into wide-eyed terror as Felicity charges at him, screaming incoherently and whirling her scimitar high over her head.  Even through the wisps of smoke curling up from his smoldering eye-brows, the surprised orc can see the crazed determination in her eyes.  The orc is too slow in raising his weapon to parry her blow and she slams into him, driving the scimitar deep into his shoulder. 
(Atk: 19 (!) +2 charge +1 morale +1 MW weapon = 23; confirm crit: 17 (!!) +4 = 21)

The blade sinks deep into the orc's chest and Felicity screams again as she yanks it out, kicking at him to free the blade. (Dmg: 5+3 (x2 crit) +2 morale = 10).  Blood flies and spatters across her face as she pulls the scimitar free and the orc crumples to the ground, gore spilling from his mortal wound.  She stands a bit off balance, staggering from the effort and adrenaline, and her breath comes in heaving gasps.  Her eyes roll wildly as she steps back to look at the woman he had been dragging away.

The woman shrinks back from the mad, blood spattered half-elf, trying to kick away on her heels and hands, scrabbling in the dirt.

AC 14 (-2 for the charge), Hp11


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 31, 2005)

As Koric's foes go down he looks about for another opponent, but finds that with the exception of the one the Dwarf is fighting and the one chasing the Halfling, they have all fled.

Percy turns toward the young woman and watches with supreme amazement as the orc she is battling goes down without resistance.

Dagmar's foe makes another attempt to attack, but the butt of its spear gets tangled in its gear.

Franky's pony settles down at a good distance from the orc. (Personally, I'd take the opportunity to dismount)

The woman at Felicity's feet stares up at her savior and attempts to flee her.

Lindal makes a swing that should have only been a flesh wound, but it is enough to take his opponent out.

The orcs have almost all fled, but for the ones still in combat.

Round 6


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2005)

*Dagmar round 6*

"*Good job lass*!" Dagmar calls out to Felicity.  He and the orc carefully circle each other probing for weaknesses and making feints to draw their opponents off guard. Seeing that Felicity is no longer in danger Dagmar puts his full attention back to the orc before him but the large foe stays just wide of the dwarf's deadly reach. Tenacity and perserverance are the hallmark of dwarven fighting and the two foes continue their battle.

[5+4=9   ]


----------



## Harvey (Mar 31, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

*Round 6:*

Koric whirls his head around the battlefield, and spies an orc remaining in battle with Dagmar.

OOC: If Koric can reach Dagmar's opponent with a charge (i.e. the opponent is within 60')

With a gruff intake of air, Koric charges the orc fighting Dagmar. "Fear not, friend dwarf, for victory is ours this day!"

OOC: Attack 9 + 4 melee + 1 bless +2 charge = 16 Damage 3 + 4 melee = 7  


OOC: If not, then Koric will full move (120') to place himself behind the orc fighting Dagmar for a flanking bonus.

"Fear not, friend dwarf, for Pelor will guide my hand and strike down our foes!"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2005)

Percy notices that there are only two orcs left who have foolishly decided to straggle - the one fighting Dagmar now has Koric to deal with; so he tries to pick off the one chasing the halfling and sends an arrow after it.


OOC: Attack:  16+0 = 16* Depending on range penalties, I don't know where it is relative to Percy except that I am pretty sure it isn't within 30'.
        Damage roll : 6
        If it is a SRD orc then that should drop it dead in it's tracks.

IC: If that leaves only one orc standing then he will take a move action and climb down from the wagon, looking around, assessing the situtation and trying to work out if the orcs got away with any captives.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 31, 2005)

Percy's bow leaves only one heavily injured orc to contend with.


----------



## reddist (Mar 31, 2005)

*Felicity's 6th round... recovery*

Felicity lowers the point of her scimitar to the ground, dragging the tip in the dirt as she takes a step toward the crawling woman. "No! Wait! I only want to help!"  Felicity stops after a few paces, finally realizing the poor woman may still be spooked by the battle.  Felicity watches her stand and flee toward a gathering crowd of wagoneers.

Felicity turns instead to the dead orc, cleaved nearly in twain by her own sword.  She gasps and puts a hand to her mouth, the fine elven scimitar clattering on the ground.  It suddenly dawns on her that the sticky wet she feels covering her cheek and neck is blood, and she begins wiping furiously with the sleeves of her tunic.  "Whaa?! Eeww! Ick!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 6 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit, Damage, Save) T-2*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

Realizing that he is a little better prepared for combat than his flighty pony, Franky quickly hops off his horse, loads his crossbow, and fires at the pursuing ork. The quarrel skips off of its other shoulder's armour and losing itself in the night.  

Franky's eyes go wide, he looks for salvation in the form of dwarven fury and none can be seen in the night. Franky whispers a chant to Avoreen as he prepares to load the crossbow again - he cannot miss... again....

An arrow find its mark through the night and stops the ork 'dead' in its tracks.

A wave of relief washes over Franky as he sees the ork slump to the ground. "ask and Avoreen delivers." He recites a special thanks to Avoreen and guides his pony back towards the rest of the group while surveying the damage. He loads his crossbow as he makes his way to the group.

Quick Dismount 22 (19+3 vs Ride DC 20) Dismount is a free action.
Loads Crossbow (Move action)
Fires Crossbow 12 (Roll 7+5) (Attack action - Std)

Felicity +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves
Dagmar +1 Morale bonus to Hit and Damage, and to Fear and Charm saves


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 2, 2005)

*Lindal*

Lindal's gaze swept across the caravan, taking in the debris of the combat. Briefly, he looked after the fleeing orcs, but he knew that they would be easy to track in such numbers - and that going after them alone would be suicidal.

He quickly started checking those around him, to see what help he could offer to the shocked and cowering caravaners. He wasn't a skilled healer, but he might be able to help.

As soon as those immediately around him are cared for, Lindal will head off to find the others: firstly to see if their ok, and secondly to see if they feel like following some orc tracks.


----------



## reddist (Apr 3, 2005)

*Felicty, Half-Elf Druid, after the battle*

Once Felicity scrubs the worst of the blood and gore off her face she pauses a moment to scan the battlefield.  She spins in a slow circle, picking out Lindal, Percy, Dagmar and Koric moving through the field, tending to the wounded and helping wagoneers recover their wits. Her breath quickens again as she realizes she doesn't see Franky.
"Franky?  Franky!?  Has anyone seen Franky!"    She scoops up her scimitar and runs to the spot where she last saw him, looking for signs of his whereabouts. 
"Percy!  Where did Franky go?"  She snatches her crossbow from the wagon seat and cocks it, digging for her quiver of bolts out of the pack she dropped when the fight began.

<<OOC: I sort of took Felicity out of initiative here, figuring the battle is essentially over...  If she can spot Franky or locate his whereabouts, she'll dash after him with a loaded crossbow.>>


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2005)

Dagmar and the last orc continue their battle, spear thrust and axe swing as they circle each other, the larger battle forgotten as the two duel it out. The dwarf stolidly ignores the wound on his leg and focuses on his opponent.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 8, 2005)

The orc makes another thrust and it glances off of the dwarf's arrmor.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 8, 2005)

*Franky:Rnd 7 Init:18 Chant (+1 to Hit, Damage, Save) T-1*

Init: 18 (15 +3) AC: 16 HP: 8
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

Franky carefully wanders his way back towards the Felicity looking for more danger in the night. His crossbow is carefully levled and prepared to nail anything that looks even a thought aggressive while whispering "Felicity! Dagmar!!!" the whole way.

(it will probably take him several rounds - about 160' away)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor (HP 6/10)*

*Round 7:*

Koric stands at the back of the last orc, the one facing Dagmar. "Come, friend dwarf, let us finish off these base creatures! Our friends need our aide!"

OOC: Attack 13 + 4 melee + 1 bless +2 flanking = 20 Damage 12 + 4 melee = 16  


As Koric's mace buries itself into the orc's back, he lets out a triumphant roar!


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 9, 2005)

Percy has another arrow half way his string when he sees Koric drop the orc, he wheels and checks - everyone of his companions is standing and there are no orcs in sight. He resists the temptation to send a blind arrow after the orcs into the woods and jumps down from the wagon - pausing to address the driver, "Pardon the intrusion sir.

    Everything seems a little chaotic as families and friends serch for loved ones and recover from the shock. He checks the orc's bodies to see if any of them are alive enough to be questioned, failing that he will check over them for anything of worth or any clue as to where they came from. Eventually he will make his way round to Koric and Dagmar, "Little enough point organizing a pursuit until we find out if they took any captives with them, and how many."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 9, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Agreed, friend Percy. How did you fare? Are you in need of Pelor's healing touch? And what of the others?"  He scans around the battlefield, witnessing the chaos. "Where are the others? Where are Franky, Felicity, and Lindal? How many of our caravan fell?"  In the process of looking around, Koric notices Dagmar's wounds. "Dagmar, what happened to your leg? It looks like it was pierced like our venison dinner on the spit! Hold, friend dwarf, as Pelor heals your wounds!"

Unless Dagmar says otherwise, Pelor lays his right hand on Dagmar's leg, and holds his holy symbol in his left hand, calling to the sky: "Pelor, grant me your gift and heal this great warriors wounds, wounds he received bringing your light to the forces of darkness!"

OOC: Koric sacks his comrehend language spell for a cure light wounds, curing 9 hit points, though he only needed 5.

Koric sees the carnage around him, and begins to treat the injured. He sees Lindal doing the same, and calls out, "Friend Lindal! Lindal! Bring your wounded here, and I will help them!"  He turns and makes the same announcement to the rest of the caravan mates that survived. "Everyone, if you are in need of healing, please come forward. If not, please help those that do."  He turns to Percy and Dagmar: "I will help do what I can here. In the meantime, I am worried for our missing elf and halfling. Can you search for them? I pray to Pelor that they were not taken by the hordes."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2005)

"*Good swing of the mace there. Ah twas not the orcs, twas the loremaster's pony spooked an took 'im into the wood that a'ways. I think the lass is over there with Percy grabbing her crossbow. I don't know where the lad Linnal is but he knows his way around the woods while Franky seems to have spent more time learning histories*." Dagmar scoops up the dead orc's spear. "*With the sun setting your eyes and mine are best for seeing through the gloom. Let's go see if we can find our little sage*."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 9, 2005)

"Would that I could help with the search, friend Dagmar, but I best stay with the wounded. I was so concerned with sending the orcs to their maker that I did not catch what happened to our halfling friend. It does my heart good that he is safe." Koric continues to administer aide, using heal checks to stabilize those who are injured.

OOC: Here are some heal checks:
Heal 2 + 7 = 9
Heal 12 + 7 = 19
Heal 4 + 7 = 11
Heal 15 + 7 = 22
Heal 8 + 7 = 15


----------



## reddist (Apr 9, 2005)

"Hile! Franky!"  Felicty shouts out when she sees the halfling come out of the trees into the clearing.  Ah, thank the Green, that's all of us she sighs with relief, not even pausing to consider the change inside her that causes her to think of these new companions as an "us." 

Seeing that Koric has taken charge of the healing efforts, the young half-elf begins inspecting the bodies of the fallen Orcs.  She lifts armor and pulls at tunics, seeking out tribal tatoos that might identify the Orcs' clans. She seeks the mark the Iron Claw clan, that which slaughtered the People of the Blue Stone.

"Dagmar, Percy!  Do either of you recognize these tatoos?  It seems there are orcs from several clans here!  What would cause so many clans to work in unison?  Do you see any with the mark of the Iron Claw?"

Whenever Felicity comes across an Orc that is wounded but still alive, she takes a moment to glance around to see who might be watching her, then politely stabs the Orc with a long, thin dagger.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 9, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Upon seeing Felicity Franky smiles warmly and his careful pace quickens towards her. His smile turns to fear as he sees blood soaking Felicity's clothes and smeared spatters on her face and neck. "By Avoreen's grace are you bleeding? Are you hurt?" He puts his arm around her and tries to steady her (even though she seems to be walking fine). "Sit, rest. Where are you bleeding!! Damnable orcks!!" He assists her to sit and then yells "Koric!!!" and begins to look her over for wounds. "If I were a more experienced Keeper I could take care of you." Frustration and concern can be heard in his voice. "Koorrrric!!!" he yells again....

After realizing that the blood coating her is not her own, Franky starts to loook a little embarrassed and his face begins to redden. "Ummm...This is not your blood?"   He smiles, lets out a big breath, and gives her a big hug. 

Following that he will Cast 'Detect Magic' and accompany Felicity to look through the carnage and assist her where he can.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 10, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

OOC: Listen 15 + 3 = 18 for Franky's call.

"Hark! Is that Franky calling me? Maybe he and Felicity aren't as safe as we thought! Curse me, I should have checked them out."  He turns to the woman he had just patched up. "Miss, fortunately your life has been saved... unfortunately your leg is broken. This splint should allow you to walk. Now, forgive me, I must aide my comrades!"  At that, he begins running towards Franky's voice.

After a sprint, he notices the entire group talking about the orc assault, but he too panics at the blood on Felicity's garbs. "Friend Felicity, are you injured?" He fixes his eye on her, but quickly notices she is not injured. "Beautiful! So, the lady has some fire in her! You have done me proud standing your own!" At that, he too gives Felicity a great big hug. Then, he turns to Franky. "And you, my friend halfling! Hah! You gave us quite a scare!" He picks Franky clear up off the ground and gives him a hearty hug as well. "Dagmar tells me that the orcs spooked your horse! Well, we cannot all have the courage that you..."  he stands back a bit... "that all of you showed during this base raid. Now, let us help the others clean up."

"Unfortunately, I do not recognize any of the tribal markings. The rest of you can see to the looting of these bodies and seeking out any survivors. I will return to aiding those injured. If you do find an orc still alive, let me know and I will... persuade him to tell us more about their raids and their home... with a little help from Dagmar and Lindal I am sure."  he says with a wink towards the dwarf and the half-orc (if Lindal is here by this point).

He stands for a second, a smile on his face as he sees the entire group having survived, then returns to tend to the wounded. Those of you that look also notice that Koric himself is wounded, but he has obviously decided to treat the others first.

OOC: Mavnn, I noticed in old posts that Lindal is also hurt. Does he need healing or will rest do it for you? I can sack a cure minor to heal him one, then he'll gain another 1 overnight.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 10, 2005)

After the battle, the survivors of the attack tend to the wounded and assess the damage as the spring downpour continues. A hail from the darkness and the sound of horses is heard from the south , an army patrol from Faule has arrived, hours late for their escort duty. An enraged merchant stands on top of his wagon as people gather around...

“*Oh look! Our saviors have arrived!! Once again our ever reliable escorts from that sewer of Faule has arrived to protect us from the raiders!*” the merchant yells.
“*Silence you!!, or I’ll arrest you for treason!*” says a heavily armored soldier on horseback. 
“*TREASON! If any should be arrested and hanged for treason, it should be you and your worthless men!*” ( the crowd cheers, and faces off with the nervous soldiers.) “*Every year the orks attack, and every year your cowardly men have managed to avoid the onslaught...we’ve had enough!*" as the merchant yells this, the crowd begins to throw rocks, and mud at the soldiers....
”*Cease this or we will be forced to engage!*” yells the armored soldier. The crowd continues it’s assault, and it looks as if the soldiers are readying to use lethal force to subdue the crowd....
Once the crowd begins to raise their shovels, axes, and clubs in the air menacingly, the soldiers decide to leave the angry mob and head back to Faule....with the armored soldier saying this before he takes his men west.. "*So be it, continue your journey to Faule without escort, and may Pelor & St. Cuthbert have mercy on all of you bastards!*” 

With the soldiers gone, the merchant on top of the wagon announces this: “*We have lost our wives, daughters, sisters, and goods to the raiders...the army won’t help us..I Heinrich Maler will see to it that any that are brave enough to get back our women and goods will be rewarded. I will pay 100 gold marcs in coin, goods, and services  to each man that tracks down the raiders, kills them, and returns our women and goods!*” other men climb upon the wagon and add to his offer, making the total 400 gold marcs! Several men answer the call. The wagon train has also turned around and looks like it will head back to Vormarsch rather than continue on to Faule.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 10, 2005)

OOC: A Diplomacy check at this point would seem largely pointless because of the -20 Circumstance Penalty for Plot immunity but that isn't going to stop me trying

IC:
    Once it looks like things are going to devolve into a riot, Percy strides foward into the gap between soldiers and merchants, "Quiet, everybody, please. Save your anger for the orcs. This was not an ordinary attack. There are orcs from many tribes dead on the field. Who knows what power can have brought them all together at this time?"

    "They were smart enough to know to attack before the soldiers got here; perhaps they sought to engineer just this sort of confrontation, stop the caravan getting through and drive a permanent wedge between Faule and Vormansch. If you turn back now then you surrender to them."

    "Proceed on your jounery to Faule; I Persimmon Aglax - Marshall of the School of Akranis and Sir Uthwaite shall pursue your abducted loved ones and wrack ten fold-vengence amongst the orcs or die in the attempt. Who will come with me?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 10, 2005)

OOC:
Diplomacy Check

Roll of 16 + 10 = 26

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=73978


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2005)

Dagmar turns to Liddal "*Well it looks like your tracking skill will be handy, lad*." the dwarf turns to the halfling "*Franky, come with me as I make sure of the details with the merchant about where we are to bring any who are rescued and how many we are looking for, I'll need you to remember the details about the captives*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 10, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Franky definitely does not like the turn of events. Frustration crosses his face as the soldiers and Caravan people quarrel. He looks to others in the group as everything unfolds before them feeling so inconsequential and small. 

When he sees Percy go forth to try to quiet everything down he will chant something soothing in the background. Perform 23 (16+7)

He is rather pleased at the proactive nature of Percy and Dagmar. He also sees the wisdom in Percy's words. When Dagmar goes forth, Franky pulls out his Lore book and writes frantically as Dagmar negotiates info from Heinrich Maler and others.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 10, 2005)

As the negotiations commence, one of the men who had walked off with the Faulean patrol returns to the group.  He is a huge man, almost 6 1/2 feet tall, wearing a chain shirt and carrying sword and shield.  He listens to the negotiations briefly, then says in a soft, yet firm tone of voice, "I will help bring them back."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric stays silent during the argument, unsure of whose side to take. He understands the rage of the caravan masters, yet he also feels that having the guards around would make life easier.

After Percy's speech, Koric approaches him from behind and rests a hand on his shoulder. "Those were strong words, young Percy. I hope you are prepared to back them up." He looks at Percy with a seriousness in his eye... then a broad smile appears on his face. "But fear not, for I will stand with you. As I am sure will our newfound friends. You can count on us."

He takes note of Dagmar and Franky walking over to Heinrich, as his mind wanders for a bit. _Ah, so Dagmar and Franky will find out as much as they can from our caravan master. And I am sure Lindal will be aching to track down our prey. And I see Felicity is already making notes on the various clan markings from the bodies that litter the field. Already, we are working like a well-oiled machine._

He continues to talk to Percy. "If we are going to track these orcs to their camp, I suggest we keep our party small and skilled. We do not want a group of untrained farmers bumbling through the woods. It looks as if Sir Heinrich has already gotten a few volunteers... I say we take the stongest and toughest of the bunch, and leave the rest as guards for the caravan, regardless of whether it continues on to Faule or turns back."

Koric notes the Faulean guard approach. When he offers his services, Koric speaks up. "We are going to form a party to track the orcs to their lair, and appreciate any able-bodied help, especially those of whose arm keeps Faule strong. And what is your name, friend?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter*

"I am Fortin.  My sword arm has indeed served Faule well, but it has not well served me.  Now I seek service in my own cause.  Of course, if I can help others at the same time, so much the better.  And who else is planning on joining this mission?"


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 11, 2005)

"Welcome, Fortin." Lindal nodded to him. "I should be able to track a band of orcs this size, and carrying this much, without any problem. I suggest we head out as quickly as possible to avoid them meeting up with any larger force, though."

Lindal brushes at his minor injuries. "If the healing offered earlier is still available, I would be grateful - however, double check that no one in the caravan needs it more than me before you waste it on these scratches."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Franky, Lore Keeper - Iron Claw Ork History*

Once I am alone with the group I impart the following with a curious face.

"The Ironclaw Orks were originally members of the Scabrous Hand tribe found in Dagmar's home range in the Winter Spikes. The tribe fractured after an attempted restructuring movement. The survivors of the assassination sqaud fled with their sympathists to the north and west to lands of less contention. The leader of the coup was Gragrock Bloody Fist and he formed the Iron Claw Orks in the plains range surrounding the Kilvestry Forest. When they first established themselves in the region they were quite aggressive and the druids and elves of the region would not have any of that. Gragrock gathered a great  number of ork tribes in the plains areas forming a great horde. The tribe almost faced extiction at the hands of the swift retribution of the elves and barabarians in the ensuing war, but they found their wits and withdrew to common banditry in the region until their numbers have recently grown. That was some 10 years ago. They have been a common predator since then taking their place amongst the worlds orkish thugs. 

Part of the reason for the restructuring was a religious one. Gragrock had found a new patron. A preist of somesort - no one knows what race - but the the Ironclaw Orks had a stange-magic wielding cultist clan dedicated to an obscure god which I do not know of - but the symbol is something like a crimson starburst or something with other stuff."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2005)

With dwarven pragmatism Dagmar elicits the important details from the merchant about the business they are undertaking, nodding approvingly as the halfling scribbles down the details.

Once satisfied on the arrangement and terms the pair return to the group.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Any aide you can spare us is much appreciated, friend Fortin."  Koric turns to Lindal, and informs her "those that survived the assault have all been stabilized. They can find long-term care in either Faule or Vormarsch. If we intent to track these raiders quickly, we will all need to be at our best."  He stretches out his hand to the wound on Lindal's arm. Baring any objections, Koric rests his hand on the would, while grabbing his holy symbol of Pelor with this other hand. "Pelor, grant me your gift and heal this great warriors wounds, wounds he received bringing your light to the forces of darkness!"

OOC: Koric sacks his detect poison spell for a cure minor wounds, curing 1 hit point.

He then stands aside from the group, raises his arms outstreched to the sun (or sky if it is dusk/night) and, with his holy symbol in hand, calls out "Pelor, grant me your gift and your humble servants wounds, so I can carry on my fight in your name!"

OOC: Koric sacks his Endure Elements spell for a cure light wounds, curing 5 hit point.

Koric takes a minute to grab his shield and examine it for any damage from the fight. He then settles in for Franky's explanation of the orc clans. When Franky finishes, Koric clears his throat. "Lindal has a good point... we need to get moving quickly if we are to catch up to the raiding party. They would be moving slow, forced to carry captives and loot. We should be able to follow them easy enough, with Lindal's skill guiding us. Just so I am sure, the party will be Lindal, myself, Dagmar, Percy, brave Franky, our new friend Fortin..."  Koric turns to Felicity "...and what of you, my dear friend Felicity? While you have shown us great bravery in repelling these raiders, I would not presume to have you trapse through the woods with the rest of us to hunt down these orcs. No one will hold it against you if you wish to join the caravan in its return to Faule."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Doubt laces Franky words as he speaks "I have a list here several pages long of items and people that need to be retrieved with descriptions. I am not so concerned about the items, but there are so many people missing." 

"I thought Dagmar was going to kill that Shopkeeper explaining what his broom looks like. That was one page by itself. Thank you for putting a stop to it!.".   Franky smiles appreciatively to Dagmar.

"Lindal , I would cover you as you scout ahead, but my eyes are not so good as yours in the night." 

"Before we start our hunt let us all remember Myrthyth's Three Rules of Adventuring. The most important rule is rule number 1: No Dying....... or working magic or weapons under the influence of elven spirits or Boraschasch Lettuce. 
Yes, Very important! Agreed???" he states as if everyone has heard this before and is just looking for affirmation as such.

"Fortin, if your blade serves our cause you are more than welcome! May the strength of Avoreen guide your blade."


----------



## reddist (Apr 12, 2005)

Felicity returns from the field of dead orcs, wiping a long, thin dagger off on her torn and tattered cloak before sheating it at her belt. "That was quite a lot of talking, from those soldiers and the wagonmaster.  I am guessing we are on our own?"  She turns a small circle, taking in the preparations of her companions and the caravan, taking note of the tall human dressed as a Faule soldier but seemingly readying himself with Lindal and Koric for chasing down Orcs in the forest.  "Actually, you've _all _ been using a lot of words.  I'm not sure what they all meant, but I know what we are to do." 
    She almost laughs out loud as Koric asks her if she'd rather stay behind.
"Ha!  Silly!  Of course I am coming with you!  You should know I am perfectly at home in the woods, and poor Franky needs me to look after him!  Besides, while I might not have found any of the Iron Claw Orcs dead on the field, they might be out there in the forest, waiting for the vengeance of the Green!"

She digs through her pack and adds some small leather pouches to her belt, and then makes sure of the hilt of her scimitar under her cloak and ties her quiver of bolts to her thigh before finally fixing her ponytail, which had come loose in all the excitement.

"Ready!"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"I thank you for the welcome, my small friend.  Well, shall we be off?  I believe we have some orks to catch."

OOC: nice one reddist, we were within about 30 seconds of each other there


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 12, 2005)

"How are we are for supplies? Perhaps the merchants will give us an advance in kind. We cannot afford to take time out to forage."

       Percy looks around, and his gaze settles on Koric, Dagmar and Franky, "The orcs will probably be moving fast and if they are they won't let anything slow them down including prisoners. We are going to need to move fast if we are to overtake them, so if you end up dropping back we'll have to work something out. Fortunatly we do have Franky's pony."

    "Lindal, you know what you are doing so we'll follow you."
    "I'll be in the van of the main body, Fortin, welcome to the team, please join me and Felicity."
    "The large and the slow, that's Koric, Dagmar and Franky - bring up the rear if you would; that might be where you end up anyway."

     "If you run into trouble out there Lindal fall back on us; we'll then fall back on the rearguard where it looks like our best melee fighters are concentrated. We can't get spread out too much and the front will get to the back sooner than the back will get to the front. If we can make them think we are running away and lure them into an ambush then even better."

      "Anyone have any comments on that as a plan?"
      "Otherwise let's get moving."


OOC: That's assuming that Koric is wearing Heavy Armour, which I think has been the assumption thus far?


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"That sounds like a workable plan.  The caravan ought to have plenty of supplies along, so we can obtain them before we leave.  I will be directly behind Lindal, so that, in the case of an ambush on the part of the orcs, I can buy us some time till our rearguard catches up."


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 12, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

"Your courage is admirable and we appreciate the offer but I think Percy's plan holds better - those of us who can move quickly can range ahead and fall back without need of someone to buy us time. If you stay together with the other front line fighters, the scouts can lure back any pursuers into a concentration of force."

Lindal turns to consider Franky, a thoughtful frown creasing his features. "I would love the company in the scouting, friend halfling, but I feel the risk is not worth it. As you say, you will not be able to see so well in the dark, and if I am caught sight of alone I can persuade these scum that I am one of them, thanks to my parentage. That option would not be open to me with a halfling companion."

"I suggest that I scout ahead alone, keeping just close enough for Dagmar and Koric to keep me in sight with their ability to see in the dark."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

"I think Lindal and Percy are right. The rest of us should stay together as much as possible. Our first experience at being separtated turned out OK, but why test the kindness of fate." 

Franky smiles to Felicity as he says "I am thinking that there is something to be learned from the Marishar Revolution."

"We can keep any extra supplies on Sugarplum here." as he affectionately pets his pony. "Maybe you can scout ahead and get a good fix on the trail and we can catch up to you in a little while once supplies are taken care of. The warmer the trail the better. We can all split up for a moment and take care of getting random supplies while Lindal gets a start on the trail. Lets say, meet back here in 15 minutes and then we can forge ahead to catch up with Lindal in half an hour or so"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

"*I'm with Lindal and Percy on their plans. The pony is just as likely to spook again if you have that beast in the lead, which would make the halfling not the best for coming on foes without letting them know it*." Dagmar turns to the Faulian. "*The lad can handle himself well as a lone scout, have no fears*."

Dagmar's axe is secured over his shoulder and carries the orc spear in his hand, ready to proceed.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 12, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal smiles a grim smile. "There's not much point in me scouting too far ahead - after all, none of you can track me!"

"I will, on the other hand, take the time while you gather supplies to scout out the start of the tracks. I will return to the camp within twenty minutes - if you can't gather food in that time, leave it and we'll grab stuff along the way."

Lindal nods to each of his companions, claps a hand on Koric's shoulder while thanking him for the healing, and then heads out.

<OOC: See post in OOC thread  >


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Fortin nods at these plans, then immediately goes to speak to the caravan master about the possibility of acquiring supplies for a weeks travel in the wilderness.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2005)

"Well not _random_ supplies - but just about anything edible would be good." 

Percy will go speak to Heinrich Maler, explain the situation and ask nicely for some extra supplies of food - laying great emphasis on the "Don't want to waste time foraging" and "Any captives we rescue will not be in good condition and need nourishment" angles.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

OOC: Sorry, work was busy... and it looks like everyone else was busy here posting 

"Ha! Silly! Of course I am coming with you! You should know I am perfectly at home in the woods, and poor Franky needs me to look after him! Besides, while I might not have found any of the Iron Claw Orcs dead on the field, they might be out there in the forest, waiting for the vengeance of the Green!"

Koric looks a little embarassed, then laughs alongside Felicity. "I sapologize. I forget how easily bravery flows from this group."  He brings his voice down to a whisper "But keeping an eye on our little friend isn't the worst idea I've heard today" he says with a wink.

Koric listens attentively as Percy speaks. "The large and the slow, that's Koric, Dagmar and Franky - bring up the rear if you would; that might be where you end up anyway.". Koric looks down at his studded leather armor, and is about to correct Percy, but thinks better of it. He has no problem bringing up the rear. While Percy is explaining his plan, Koric nods in agreement.

OOC: sorry, studded leather was the best I could afford. Though if we find some full plate, I call dibs 

"I believe we've all agreed then. May Pelor be with you, Lindal, and may he keep your eyes peeled. The rest of us will not be far behind." As Percy and Fortin go to get more supplies, Koric calls out "Percy, Fortin, feel free to stock up... I can put my strength to good use carrying supplies."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 13, 2005)

Franky blushes at Koric's whispered words "But keeping an eye on our little friend isn't the worst idea I've heard today".   

Franky will accompany Percy and Fortin to get supplies and we can store them on my pony.

While we are walking Franky says to Fortin "I am curious, Fortin, why is there so much hositility between Faule and Vormarsch. It makes me wonder why people are going there if there are such bad feelings. Is that why you are leaving as well - Unsatisfied with life there?"


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 13, 2005)

The traders quickly agree and offer the party any rations they need.
(Assuming no objections, the party heads into the woods)

6 commoners have also answered the call to arms, including Heinrich Maler, they are armed with axes and misc. tools.

*OrkWald*
The woods that the orks fled into are rugged, with steep hills and thick forest. The spring rains have made the ground slick and muddy, and the air is chill. The leaves have just begun to bud, so visibility through the forest is moderately good during the day, assuming there is no fog or rain. The woods are webbed with trails; the widest and obviously most traveled all head south.

The evening remains uneventfully untill Lindal returns with little news, apparantly the orcs are moving hard and fast, he was unable to catch them. The only signs are the tracks of the orcs and discarded supplies, easily followed.

(The party should rest soon; they've had a long day followed by a battle. If they do not rest they could suffer from exhaustion.)


----------



## scout989 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Huh, I don't really know why the bad blood exists.  For my part, I've been looking for a chance to leave the Faulean army for some time.  You see, my parents were common folk.  'Peasants' is what the higher-born called them.  I was recruited for the army only because of my size, normally no man of my station in life is allowed a chance at the glory military service can bring.  Well, as it turns out, those around me in the army had no intention to allow me a chance for that either.  So I intend to find it on my own."  Fortin looks defiant as these last words are uttered, grasping the hilt of his sword tightly and looking around, as if to see if anyone wants to contradict him.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2005)

"Well you'll either get a belly full of glory on this trip or a belly full of an orcs spearhead; Good to have you along in any event, you too." this last he inclines at Heinrich and his red-shirts stalwart commoner companions.

      If they are stopping then he'll suggest the fact as night falls, hopefully at the same time as Heinrich and company are really starting to feel the pace and won't insist on pressing on; "Lindal, how far ahead do you reckon they are? If they are stopping for the night I'd like to halt - rest up for a few hours and then hit them at dawn. Chasing orcs through a forest at night is not my idea of the road to a long life"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"I agree with friend Percy. Setting up camp will allow us a rest, and no doubt the vigors of this quick pace will be getting to the good Heinrich and his men. I advise Lindal, Dagmar, and myself take watch shifts during the night, for our eyes will be better at spotting trouble. Possibly one or two of your good men, Heinrich, would also be willing to take turns at watch. Fear not, all, when Pelor's eye rises in the morn, he will surely guide us to these orcs' home."


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 14, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal is chaffs at the idea of letting the orc's head start increase further, but he is sensible enough to know that the group will need rest before any further combat.

He is also, not that he would probably admit it, starting to feel quite tired himself after his several mile jog and the adrenaline rush of the fight.

"Hitting them by daylight makes sense," he admits grudgingly. "And travelling in full dark can be treacherous for those who cannot see clearly. I suggest for head out somewhat before dawn, however - the problem for us will not be hitting the orcs too early, I don't think. It will be trying to catch up before nightfall."

He nods at Koric. "I would be happy to take a watch during the night. Your reasoning is sound as normal, my friend."

As he says the words, Lindal realises what he has said, and ponders as the group moves to make camp. The idea of friends is a strange, if not unpleasant one - he spent most of his childhood alone with his mother in the woods.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2005)

"How long do we wish to rest for? Tactically I would prefer only a few hours rest to recover physically before moving on in the pre-dawn glow - but what little I know of the ways of magicians tells me they must rest for at least a third day. If we rest for a full night we shall surely have difficulty in catching our quarry."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "I agree with friend Percy. Setting up camp will allow us a rest, and no doubt the vigors of this quick pace will be getting to the good Heinrich and his men. I advise Lindal, Dagmar, and myself take watch shifts during the night, for our eyes will be better at spotting trouble. Possibly one or two of your good men, Heinrich, would also be willing to take turns at watch. Fear not, all, when Pelor's eye rises in the morn, he will surely guide us to these orcs' home."




"*Ye got a little blind spot there Pelorian, from what I hear elven eyes're good in the night as well and with enough moon even human and halfling eyes can adjust to the night. It's not the undermountain we're in here*."


----------



## reddist (Apr 14, 2005)

*Felicity, Half-Elf Druid*

"I am at home in the moonlight true, but I've used what Green power I had gathered for the day.  I have plenty of pollens, seeds, and petals for summoning spells, but I'll need an hour at dawn to commune with the forest spirits to restore my well.  Until then I have my crossbow!" Felicity hefts her crossbow and pats at the quiver strapped to her thigh.

"The orcs might try to find cover in the daylight.  The sun can hurt their eyes.  They might move quickly at night, but they'll slow down at dawn.  Do not worry friend Lindal, friend Percy, we will catch them."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 14, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ye got a little blind spot there Pelorian, from what I hear elven eyes're good in the night as well and with enough moon even human and halfling eyes can adjust to the night. It's not the undermountain we're in here*."




"True, true... forgive me, I oftentimes forget the differences in all the peoples of our world. If others wish to aide in night watch, well, the more the merrier!"

"Felicity brings up an excellent point. The orcs will have trouble travelling by day... and that is where we will gain the advantage. And to echo her sentiment, I will need to prey to Pelor in the morn, but other than that, I would be fine."

At some point, as everyone is talking, Koric makes hs way to Franky, and speaks to him in a whisper: "Friend Franky, might you hame some more of that delectable wine left? A sip would keep me warm during my watch..."  he says with a smile.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 14, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

"Felicity, do you think you could 'rest' while riding horesback as we purse the orks. We probably will not get enough (8 hours) sleep this night, but maybe just riding horse back and not walking will be enough for you to gather the energy to invoke the Green?"

After Koric whispers "Friend Franky, might you hame some more of that delectable wine left? A sip would keep me warm during my watch..." Franky smiles widely and carefully looks around to make sure that no one is watching. He whispers "Sure... Friend Koric... it is just the thing to keep you alert for watch...". as he  hands the flask to him making an effort to hide the transaction. His smile broadens even wider as he looks around again to see if anyone else notices.

Franky definitely seems a little bit annoyed at the accompanyment of the Heinrich and his minions. Protecting overzealous people looking to kill themsleves by orkicide is not his idea of good ork hunting. He is barely able to look after himself and Felicity let alone others. 

He stands by listening to the others' thoughts and lets them make the decisions. As the group makes camp he will position himself next to Felicity and whit Felicity on one side, and so that Koric on the other (relative) side.

As the group settles down for the night Franky will entertain everyone by telling stories of ork folly. 15 Perform (8+7)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2005)

Turning to Lindal, Felicity, and Percy at the night's camp Dagmar asks "*So, do ye think the orcs had knowledge of the caravan's route plan and schedule or simply were spotted by picket scouts early on with enough time for them to gather and then hit it at nightfall*?"


----------



## reddist (Apr 18, 2005)

"There were so many of them, and from different clans.  I wouldn't think so many would act together without fighting among themselves.  They've banded together, I think, and that means there is a stronger, smarter Orc telling them what to do.  And making them do it!  They knew the caravan was coming, and the guards would be late! "  Felicity is obviously struggling with what to her is a complex idea... that many Orc clans can work together for a common goal without killing each other.  As she works through it though, her voice grows louder and gains conviction.  Coming to the end of her thought process, she almost shouts out the last few words, clearly excited at the conclusions she made.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 18, 2005)

"They'd probably have had scouts out; timed matters just perfectly. I'm still not sure if that shower was natural or not, it just seemed a but convenient."
     "I'm not happy with it either; but solving that little mystery will have to wait. We have prisoners to rescue and we aren't up to defeating a handful of orc tribes by ourselves.""


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"I'm still not sure if that shower was natural or not..."

Koric's head perks up when Percy mentions this. "What are you saying, my friend? Do you think that the orcs are supported by more than mere fighters?"  He seems to mull this over in his head for a second or two. "I had not thought of that... a good observation... yes, very good indeed..."  he says, continuing to himself more than anyone else. Koric snaps back to attention. "We should be careful then, friends. For if they should have some divine inspiration, even from whatever heathen gods these orcs worship, then we gith be in for a tougher fight than we originally anticipated."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2005)

"*Course they have their own gods lad! Every peoples do. I think the Scabrous Hand take their sigil from their damned disease god. I heard some tribes worship demons too for the dark power. But shamans bleed as much as others, and they are not as good with a spear*."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Indeed they do bleed, you speak true.  But they have other powers beyond those of sword and spear.  It is not wise to rush to battle without considereing the capabilities of the other side" says Fortin, softly but with conviction.  "Indeed, if they do have magicians and priests on their side, 'tis a far different thing to fight them than if we had naught but sword-slingers to contend with."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> "Indeed they do bleed, you speak true.  But they have other powers beyond those of sword and spear.  It is not wise to rush to battle without considereing the capabilities of the other side" says Fortin, softly but with conviction.  "Indeed, if they do have magicians and priests on their side, 'tis a far different thing to fight them than if we had naught but sword-slingers to contend with."




Dagmar grins at the soldier.

"*Ahh laddie, my advice is not to stop and consider the matter if ye find they have spellslingers. If ye see an orc throwing spells at us cut him down right quick and stop the cuss. Decisive engagement before they can prepare or get away. When they throw ill-magic at ye withstand it and hack 'em down. That be the dwarven way. Very similar to how we deal with sword and spear wielding ones. Withstand their blows and hack 'em down.*"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Ah, but it is so much easier to cut them down first, rather than withstand their blows and then do the deed.  With proper planning, that is a reasonable goal, I think.  I'd personally prefer not to find out firsthand what their magic users can do, if they have any."


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 21, 2005)

Come the morning as our would-be heroes set out with the group of NPCs...errr caravaners behind them, they find an easily followed trail of cargo and trash.
Not far into the woods there is bear sign and soon a snuffling sound is heard nearby.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

<Hmm, not a good sign> Fortin thinks to himself as he readies his sword and shield.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koirc lets go a hearty bellow "Who scurries nearby!?!?"  while drawing his weapon.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2005)

Dagmar is amused at the contrast of Koric's bellicosity versus Liddal's quiet driven nature. The dwarf clangs forward in his mail readying his spear in case of a charge from the forest critter. In a loud voice he says "*Sounds like a beastie to me."*

Perhaps enough noise'll scare it off he thinks to himself.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

A little catching up here

"I do not see how they could not be working together. Orks are the tempermental and territorial lot. So many tribes...   "

"I suppose it is possible by some sheer, not-so-random chance that they could have all descended upon us at the same time, and just happen to only attack (pure blood) non-orks. To orchestrate something like that would take quite a mastermind to put them in the same area, at the same time, and to be mindful not attack each other. "

"I have not heard that level of subtlety in any history books... not that anyone would be able to detect such a thing and record it. I do not think that orks could be motivated by something so subtle - they need something overt and tangible. If there is a not a physical entity to fear or respect - betrayal and violence will run rampant." Franky frowns at the thought that something could be subtle and be possible to arrange this.   

"For Orks to work together they need a single, strong unifying force. A single Ork of untold strength, power, and charisma (atleast for orks....)." The thought of this troubles Franky but not as much as the former.


"Orks do have their hate and violence driven gods and they do have their priests. However, they do not usually live to be so powerful as jealousy and greed come knocking and so do their poisoned blades. The will of the strong rules all and if a single Ork had the right divine backing there is much he could do. Even under such a unifying force irks still tend to be ruled by fear. If they fear retribution from their leader more than they fear death they will fight to the death. If all is going poorly and the leader or shaman has fallen do not be surprised if they flee. There have been many example of this in history. Only when truly great leaders - the Horde-Gatherers as they have been termed - is when orkish devotion becomes blind and unswerving. Only a few cases of this have been recorded such as 'Malrock the Black Fist' who unified two thousand ork tribes in a massive sweeping wave of death, razing and pillaging that lasted some 20 years. Malrock, interestingly enough, fell in combat during battle of Shaeress' Fall to an orkish blade wielded by an elf prince. There has been much speculation as to how an elf prince came to wield an orkish blade that was once a holy weapon of Gruumsh."

"I can not even fathom the power of a being able to cast such magics as to control the weather.  The thought of that, well, frankly, scares me." A nervous laugh escapes his mouth 


As the group head out he will stay towards the center rear of the goup, which I think is most likely where Felicity is. I will ride my pony until something happens and then I will immediately dismount.   Crossbow will be drawn and ready to fire.

As the creature is snuffling in the brush, Franky will quietly dismount and wait for a sign from Lindal. If Lindal stalks off to see what is up I will stalk off and hide on the brush. 
20 Hide (11 +9) 18 MS (9 +9)
Somewhere just in front of the a charging line between this creature and Felicity.The sound of Koric's booming voice and the clanging of Dagmar's armour brings a smile to Franky's face.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 23, 2005)

And a certain "Well there goes stealth and suprise" look to Percy's face.

He readies an arrow and gets ready to cover the arcs from where noise _isn't_ coming as the rest of the party focus on the disturbance.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 23, 2005)

A great bellow is heard as a large female brown bear charges out of the woods toward the party.
Initiative please.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric goes on 11

Koric will attack the mean, nasty bear, unless something before his initiative prevents him from doing so. He closes into melee with the bear (if the bear is within 30') and brings his mace down on the bear.

Attack 18 + 4 = 22. The bear growls in pain as his swing connects. Damage 7 + 4 = 11.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Fortin's initiative is 13 (7+6 sorry don't know how to link to invisible castle).

On his turn, Fortin also attacks the bear (assuming he can reach it).  He moves straight at the bear, turning aside at the last moment to approach it from the side (again, if he can).  Roll=15+4, 19
Damage=2+3, 5

Fortin takes a mighty swing at the brown bear, giving it a nasty slice along the rib cage.
Edit: Hearing what Felicity had to say, Fortin had just enough doubt to wait for her word to attack.  He also delays his initiative after hers (unless the bear attacks someone before her turn).


----------



## reddist (Apr 23, 2005)

*Felicity, Half-Elf Druid*

Survival :17+3=20
Knowledge (Nature): 11+5 = 16

"Look!  Bear scat, and some claw marks.  I think a brown bear lives in the woods close by!"   Felicity rushes to point out the indicators, marveling at the claw marks carved deep into the trunk of a tree.  Looking at the scat, Felicity wrinkles her nose.  "A female.  I wonder if she has any cubs?  So many Orcs passing through her woods would make her _very_ angry."  

"What did you hear, Koric?  Oh!  There she is!"   Felicity gasps as the bear comes charging out of the woods.  "Wait! She might not mean us harm!  She might just want us to go around her cubs!"   Felicity tries to calm her friends before attacking the bear.  When the bear comes closer, she can see the flecks of blood and spit along the bear's face and cheeks, and the minor wounds and tears at her sides.  "No!  She's enraged!  Bloodlust!"

Init: 7+3=10
Atk: 5+3=8

Felicity raises her crossbow, but in her haste the bolt misfires and buries itself in the ground, some 20 feet in front of the charing bear.  "I hate this thing,"  she mutters while pulling the string back to reload.  To Franky, she says "The orcs probably slew her kin.  Look at her, she's been in battle recently. She won't stop now until she's dead."


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 23, 2005)

Percy listens to Felicity talk and reacts fast when the beast appears, spinning on his heel and waiting to see if Felicity can calm the beast, when she decides she can't he will back up and send an arrow into the beast's hide.


OOC:

Accurate Strike is active
Init: 18 (delayed to 10)
Attack Roll: 14 (Target is 15 - 2 for the charge (going by SRD here))
Damage: 4 points


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Moving to co-ordinate with Fortin, Lindal moved forward quickly and silently. As the great bear turned it's attention to the screaming human warrior, Lindal lash out with his captured axe, cursing under his breath as the beast thick fur turn the worst of his blow.

Still, thick red blood oozed from the wound, and Lindal prayed that they would finish this quickly and with minimal pain to the bear.









*OOC:*



Lindal delays his action to move with Fortin, and then strikes with his axe.

Initiative 16

19 to-hit, 5 damage (with maybe a +2 for flanking)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Initiative 14+2=16

Dagmar runs forward directly into the path of the bear and shouting to catch its attention and readies his spear to catch the bear's charge.

16+3=19 d8+3, d8+3=6+3, 7+3=19 damage!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Franky: Rnd 1: Init: 12*

AC: 16 HP: 8 Init: 12  (9 +3)
Morningstar +1 d6 20 x2 
Light X-bow +5, d6, 19-20 x2

After Franky sees everyone charge in to attack the enraged bear he drops his crossbow to the the gound and spits out "Crumple!!" - frustrated at his lack of skill (cannot safely fire into combat), and pulls out his morning star. He carefeuly moves forward to assist his comrades in combat. 

I am assuming this will take a full round (2 move actions). Moving in to perform an assist other action next round because he does not have Precise Shot. He will try to move to where he can get to a flanking position and with someone an assist someone he is next to.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 25, 2005)

*Round 1*
Bear Initiative is 9.

Koric's blow brings a bellow from the animal. 11hp

Felicity's bolt lands short and the rest of the party attacks.

The great beast ignores the arrow in its side as it attacks the nearest warrior. 4hp

Fortin's slash doesn't even slow her down. 5hp

Lindal's axe slices the bear's hide, but does little damage. 5hp

Franky attempts to go around the bear to an unprotected area.

The great beast screams an almost human sound as it plows directly into the spear set in its path.19hp

The bear rear's on her hind legs, standing almost nine feet tall and swings at Dagmar with all her might, 10+8=18 doing a tremendous amount of damage, 6+8=14!

Good Round.  

*Begin Round 2* 
Order (due to all the delaying/readying) is Koric, Felicity, Percy, Fortin, Lindal, Franky, Dagmar, Bear.
(If you have any problems with anything, let me know.)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 25, 2005)

Percy will look to the caravaners to see what they are doing and steady them if necessary. If any of them look like bolting he will get in their way and grab them back in place, "Steady lads. It's just a bear,". He sees one of them has a spear, but is rather too nervous to approach the bear, "You have length and reach, use them. Step up behind one of the others and thrust in, don't worry about keeping hold of the weapon once it's in good and deep."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Ho, friends! This bear is stronger than it looks!"  Koric continues the attack, swinging away. However, his swing goes wide, missing the bear.

Attack 6 + 4 = 10.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fortin says nothing, just concentrates on his fighting.  It must be an effective technique, because his next swing connects (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77751).  Unfortunately, though he draws blood again, he doesn't actually do much damage to the bear- only enrages it further.(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77752)

OOC: if anyone can help me figure out how to link the way everyone else does, I'll be happy to conform


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Cursing loudly, Lindal steps inbetween Dagmar and the bear, shoving the dwarf out of the way if needed. "Step back for a moment, Dagmar! Don't let it concentrate on any one of us..."

With that, Lindal prepares himself for the bear's next blow, hoping it will continue attacking the same location regardless of target. Then, time seems to slow as he spots a hole in the bears defense and he slams his great axe into her face with brutal force.

OOC: Fighting defensively - and smoking dice rolls make for Lindal's best blow of the game so far... c'est la vie.

Hits AC 19, 16! Damage

Current AC is 17.

Scout, if you want to see how we're doing the links, just quote one of the relevant posts and it will show you the code.

Edit: Bet Fortin kills it before I get to land my blow...


----------



## reddist (Apr 26, 2005)

Felicity drops her crossbow to her side and dips a hand into one of the pouches at her belt.  Her hand comes up and she shakes it, like she's rattling dice.  You can hear her muttering under her breath and whatever it is in her hand begins to burn, so that her entire hand looks like its engulfed in flame.  She pulls her arm back and throws the burning mass at the bear, shouting "Sun's Bright Heat!".

The small flaming ball smacks the bear in the side of her head, impacting with a _thwap_ that causes the mass to burst, covering the bear's face with flaming embers.  Smoke begins to curl up and the heavy smell of burnt fur stings your nostrils.

(Touch Atk: 11+3=14, Dmg:6+3=9)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Dagmar is bleeding heavily from the mauling and disabled.

[ooc Dagmar has 14 hp, so he is at 0 currently and disabled, 

DISABLED (0 HIT POINTS)
When your current hit points drop to exactly 0, you’re disabled.
You can only take a single move or standard action each turn (but not both, nor can you take full-round actions). You can take move actions without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other strenuous action) you take 1 point of damage after the completing the act. Unless your activity increased your hit points, you are now at –1 hit points, and you’re dying.
Healing that raises your hit points above 0 makes you fully functional again, just as if you’d never been reduced to 0 or fewer hit points.
You can also become disabled when recovering from dying. In this case, it’s a step toward recovery, and you can have fewer than 0 hit points (see Stable Characters and Recovery, below).]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2005)

*Franky: Rnd 2: Init: 12*

AC: 16 HP: 8 Init: 12 (9 +3)
Morningstar +1 d6 20 x2

Seeing the splattering of dwarven blood cover the ground from the mauling by the enraged bear Franky winces in fear for his clanging friend. As the canny ranger moves in to cover the dwarf's strategic retreat Franky will help to cover his escape. 
Moving to provide cover for the dwarf as he retreats incase the bear decides to attack dwarf. With fear in his eyes Franky moves to distract the bear with his morningstar. (8 Roll 7 +1)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric, through his rage, catches something in the corner of his eye... "Dagmar! Friend Dagmar, are you OK? He is hurt! If you can hear me, hold your position and I will come help!"


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 27, 2005)

*End Round* (Only Felicity had action)
As Felicity's spell hits, the bear goes down, its fur sizzling. Lindal immediately begins seeing to Dagmar's wounds. The villagers that had been staring at the battle in fear stare at the ground in shame. The encounter's over; begin posting as usual.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

"Congratulations. You just fought your first battle and you didn't panic, run away or kill anyone on your own side - which means you did better than most people do. Stick with me lads you'll go far," he turns and looks at Dagmar, then at Koric and Felicity, "They say there isn't anything as tough as a Dwarf, and I doubted them, up til now. Can you stand the pace Dagmar?"


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 27, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal ignores the peasants as they mill around Percy - if he can convince them to fight in the next battle, all well and good but he has more immediate concerns.

Looking down hopelessly at Dagmar's gaping wounds, Lindal wished that he had his mother's affinity with the wild that had enabled her to heal wounds like these.

"Koric, a hand here. I know nothing of the healers craft." He turned to look back at Dagmar. "Well fought, my friend. Although I was always taught that the secret was to dodge the blows." He smiled at the dwarf, hoping that the humour would be taken as it was ment and not cause offense.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2005)

"Dagmar is going pale and bleeding heavily, he wobbles a little but does not fall. His hands release the spear haft that was buried deep in the bear.

"*Aye*" It is not clear whether he is answering Koric's question about his health, Percy's comment about dwarven toughness, Percy's question about the dwarf's ability to keep up the pace, or Lindal's tactics joke. Lindal is right next to him but the dwarf's eyes have not left the predator who towered over him and who he traded near mortal blows with.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2005)

Franky's frustration and regret is apparent as he looks at Dagmar's bloodied, wheezing form. "I knew elder Keepers that could have fixed your right up. One day I will be able to..." Franky carefully puts his hand on the dwarf's shoulder "Dagmar?" 

Franky snaps out of the moment and looks pleadingly to the half-ork "Koric?" and watches intently as Koric tends to the waning dwarf.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"They say there isn't anything as tough as a Dwarf, and I doubted them, up til now."  Koric also chimes in as he rushes to Dagmar's aide: "Too true friend Percy. I heard nothing can keep a good dwarf down for long, and I aim to make sure that stays true."

Koric leans over Lindal as he looks up: "Koric, a hand here. I know nothing of the healers craft." 

"Fear not, my friend, for I shall put Dagmar right again!" Koric motions for Lindal to stand aside. He lays his right hand on Dagmar's chest, and holds his holy symbol in his left hand, calling to the sky: "Pelor, grant me your gift and heal this great warriors wounds, wounds he received bringing your light to the forces of darkness!"

OOC: Koric sacks his comrehend language spell for a cure light wounds, curing 7 hit points.

"How are you feeling, friend Dagmar? Ready to continue the hunt, or do you need more aide from Pelor?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "How are you feeling, friend Dagmar? Ready to continue the hunt, or do you need more aide from Pelor?"




Dagmar's wounds mostly close but he is still pale from blood loss.

"*How do I feel? I feel like I was mauled by a bear laddie*." Dagmar grins, "*Actually thanks to you I only feel half mauled. Its good magic ye got for these bones. I could use a touch more of that, but I'm more'n capable of keeping on."*


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Well, better safe than sorry. Let's hope we keep the fighting to a minimum until the night comes, though" Koric replies with a smirk. He reaches out again, and cures Dagmar of the rest of his wounds.

OOC: Koric sacks his Endure Elements spell for a cure light wounds, curing another 7 hit points.

He begins to clean his mace of matted fur and blood as he turns to the group "Shall we continue on then?"


----------



## reddist (Apr 28, 2005)

Felicity watches the bear go down, crumpling to the ground, with a certain grim satisfaction.  She gasps out loud when she sees Dagmar stumble, blood gushing bright red from his wounds.  "Oh no!  Dagmar!  Koric!"  she shouts, even has the half-orc steps forward to lay his hands on the fallen warrior.  She drops her crossbow and rushes to kneel at Dagmar's side, taking his large, calloused hand.  "Fear not friend Dagmar, for your foe has fallen and we are with you!"  She closes her eyes and bows her head, squeezing Dagmar's hand "May the blessings of the Green flow through you and fill you with the strength of the mighty Oak and towering Cedar,"  she prays.

<<<OOC:No effect from the prayer, but she's trying...>>>


----------



## scout989 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Fortin keeps on watch while the others tend to their fallen comrade.  <_Such friendship does not come easily.  I'll have to earn the respect of these people to be a part of this group.  Well, their respevt is worth more than that of many others I have known_ > he thinks as he prepares to defend the group against any further foes.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2005)

Dagmar's wounds close completely and the color returns to his features with Koric's cure. As Felicity takes his hand the flush in his cheeks looks a bit like he might be blushing. Though of course it must be the effects of Pelorian divine healing. "*Thanks lass, I feel fine as new cut stone now*."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 29, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"What are friends for?"  Koric replies, as he slaps Dagmar on the shoulder. "And you, friend Felicity..." he says with a bow "...your kindness never seeks to amaze me. Now that you are right was rain, I say it is time to continue the hunt! Lindal, do you still see our foes' tracks?"


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 29, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal smiles sardonically and points at the trail of devastation.

"I think they went that way."

His smile fades as he continues, "We must continue swiftly, but also with more care. Had I had more time before we revealed ourselves, I might have been able to approach the bear alone and calm it - I have some experience with wild animals. Pelor's blessing has seen us through this battle, but I suspect we will have great need of his aid when we finally catch up with the orcs."

Lindal's tone is open and frank, and he doesn't appear to blaming anyone for what happened in this encounter.

"I'm also wondering if the bear was enraged deliberately as a trap for any who try to follow the orcs. Most bears would not attack such a large, well armed group without being provoked."


----------



## reddist (Apr 29, 2005)

Felicity nods at Lindal.  "True, I think this bear was enraged before she saw us.  The Orcs might have angered her when they moved through, or they might have harmed her, or even killed her kin.  Did they do such a thing to set her upon us?"   She shakes her head in disbelief.

Felicity walks around the corpse of the fallen bear, looking at her wounds, trying to figure out what happened to her. "She has some minor cuts, just enough to enrage her without causing her any real harm.  I don't know..."  Felicity shrugs her shoulders, tucking her fly-away hair back behind her ears.  "As much as I would like to know her story, I feel like we should continue after the Orcs and their prisoners.  If they truly wanted to slow us down, sending us after white squirrels would do it.  But then, perhaps there are answers if we knew where this bear came from."


<<<Survival 15+3=18, Kn (Nat) 11+5=16>>>


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Franky thinks for and a moment and states in a questioning manner "It is not uncommon in history for Orks or even other humanoid tribes such as hobgoblins, bugbears, kobolds, and goblins to have trained or domesticated animals to set as gaurds or to attack opponents. The Festering-Severed Paw ork tribe that eventually 'merged' to become apart of the Scabarous Hand tribe used bears and even are rumored to have had a creature called an owlbear as a 'pet' during the reign of it last chief"

"However, unfortunately as you have pointed out this may not be the case! Poor bear. It not just the civilized world that suffers at the hands of these damnable creatures." Frustration and anger are apparent in his slightly reddeding and stern face.


----------



## reddist (Apr 29, 2005)

*Felicity, the Half-Elf Druid and her Righteous Anger*

"And," Felicity adds, looking down at the dead mother bear, her voice dropping so low its barely a whisper through her clenched jaw, "if we find that Orc who so used her against us, I want his head on a _stick."_  Her left hand squeezes the handle of her scimitar so tightly her knuckles turn white, and the fingers of her right hand, hanging at her waist, begin twirling in the air, drawing small motes of pollen and dust and lighting them with arcane energies.  The motes swirl and twist about her fingers, glowing faintly with a pearlescent golden light.  

She does not seem to be aware of her anger manifesting such energies.  Eventually Felicity turns from the corpse and heads to the front of the line, pausing only to scoop up her crossbow and reload it.  Her usual bright smile has been replaced with a look of grim and deadly determination.  "Well?  Are we fit to travel?"  She asks, retying her ponytail with a hard snap on the leather thong.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2005)

"*I just so happen to have a stick lass, so let's see if I can't make that a present for ye*." Dagmar shakes the bear blood off his spear. "*Aye we are ready to go back to the orkhunt*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore keeper*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I just so happen to have a stick lass, so let's see if I can't make that a present for ye*." Dagmar shakes the bear blood off his spear. "*Aye we are ready to go back to the orkhunt*."




Franky smiles at the dwarfs words and his hand motions to the path ahead. "Shall we?" 
Franky looks to Fortin, and then to Percy and the caravaners for their reaction and disposition...

Franky walks beside Koric for bit as they start out again and says "I have know Keepers that could heal like that. One day I will be able to as well and you will be able to save Pelor's grace for combatting these acursed orks." He smiles assuredly at that, pats Koric on the arm, and then mounts the pony to ride near Felicity with his crossbow in hand.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Franky smiles at the dwarfs words and his hand motions to the path ahead. "Shall we?"
> Franky looks to Fortin, and then to Percy and the caravaners for their reaction and disposition...



"By all means, let us continue" says Fortin, who has been awaiting everyone else's readiness.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2005)

"Let's move on. Aint doing any good brooding here," as the group moves off he throws a question at Lindal, "How far ahead do you reckon they are?"


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric looks a little sad as Felicity breaks out in anger. _Such a shame that such a lovely young elven woman should have seen such troubles in her day._ 

"*I just so happen to have a stick lass, so let's see if I can't make that a present for ye*." Koric chuckles as Dagmar's comment seems to deflate the anger present. _Ah, Dagmar speaks true. What one of us would not do for her... or for Franky. They stay side by side with us, though they cannot wield a spear like Dagmar or a sword like Percy. Funny, it seems the two of them have become the heart and soul of this little group._ At that, he muses over the rest of the group. _It must be with Pelor's blessings that all us lost souls seem to have found each other. _ As he scans the party, his eyes come to rest on Heinrich's men. _Now, if only we can make sure to keep these foolish men alive._

"I have know Keepers that could heal like that. One day I will be able to as well and you will be able to save Pelor's grace for combatting these acursed orks."

Koric grins as Franky addresses him. "Fear not, my good friend. I am too lucky that Pelor has granted me his abilities to heal... and a good right arm as well" he says with a grin. "Though the great Pelor limits my abilities until I prove myself more worthy in his name, and as such, I can only heal a few times a day. So any aide you would be able to give would be appreciative."

As Franky mounts his steed, Koric walks over to Felicity. "Friend Felicity... I feel I should offer you apologies. I fear that I might have struck at that bear a might too quickly. I have a touch too much of... *grumbles* orc's blood... in my veins, and I sometimes tend to strike without seeing another way. I hope that, with your graces, I will not be so quick to strike what might have been an innocent creature in the future. I ask your forgiveness."

As the rest begin to move out, Koric begins as well. "Lead on, O tracker!"  he shouts to Lindal.


----------



## reddist (May 2, 2005)

Felicity's hardened grimace softens a bit at Koric's words.  "No friend Koric, it is not you I rage against.  That poor bear, she was used against us, enraged by the Orcs or twisted by one of their shaman.  We were given no choice.  You were right to act as swiftly as you did."

She idly pats Franky's pony as he draws near, rubbing its nose.  "The day is still young!  The Orcs will slow some in the light of the sun.  If we hurry, we might yet fall upon them before the day ends!  Let us hurry!"   She gives Franky's pony a light slap and sets off at an easy, graceful gait, eager to bring to the Orcs a reckoning with the Green power burning within her.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Felicity's hardened grimace softens a bit at Koric's words.  "  You were right to act as swiftly as you did."




"*Aye lad, a sure strike against beasties attacking us is a thing to be proud of. And it is appreciated*."


----------



## scout989 (May 3, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"I agree.  When nearly anything charges at you, only a fool would hold back his strike without overriding reason.  The fact that the bear was not really mad at us was not reason, because it was still enraged- and we were here.  Though unfortunate, it was more than likely us or her.  Those were well-struck blows all around.  It is indeed good to know that you are all trusty in a fight."


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"And you fought bravely as well, my newfound friend!"  Koric replies to Fortin. "Very well... thanks for your understanding, all..."  Koric says, with a slight blush on his face, embarassed for having brought up the topic. Eager to change the topic, Koric shouts "so we ride... er, and walk!"

Koric is all geared up and ready to go, and takes pace behind Lindal, though keeping a far enough distance so that he does not impede his fellow half-orc's tracking skills.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2005)

Dagmar tramps along at his solid dwarven pace, his scale mail clanging with every step.


----------



## scout989 (May 4, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "And you fought bravely as well, my newfound friend!"  Koric replies to Fortin.



Fortin nods his head in thanks at the compliment, a little unsure of himself suddenly.  He is rather relieved to have the subject switched, and turns all his attention to the march.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 4, 2005)

After an uneventful march, the party finds a spot to make camp.


----------



## scout989 (May 4, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"So, Lindal, how far behind the orks are we, by your estimation?"


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2005)

Dagmar gathers some firewood and then settles in to camp.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

OOC: Is this the end of Day two yes?


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal looks to Fortin as he helps set up the camp. "I think we're gaining - but slowly. The orcs are pushing the prisoners to a harsh pace, and I hate to say it but I wouldn't be surprised if we start finding those who can't keep up tomorrow." Rage and sadness played across the half orc's craggy features. "I'm hoping we can catch them tomorrow, though. Probably towards the end of the day. If we don't... well, we might start having problems. That was a mixed group of tribes: it's looking like there's a large tribal gathering round here somewhere. I don't know who's keeping them together, but we're not really setup to take on a couple of hundred of them yet."


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2005)

Dagmar listens to Lindal's report, then nods. Drawing a whetstone from his pouch he spits on it to wet it. The dwarf then proceeds to sharpen the orc spear he acquired, drawing the blade along the stone in a circular motion, honing the poorly made spearhead to a fine edge.


----------



## scout989 (May 5, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Fortin looks equally upset at the idea of finding dead captives along the trail.  "We can't let that happen!  Gather round, everyone, there is a hard decision to be made."  When everyone has gathered, he explains what Lindal has told him, then continues "I am not prepared to let their captives die so easily as that.  If one more day could bring us within striking distance, then it is likely that walking through the night would allow us to reach them before they set off tomorrow morning.  I propose that we do without sleep tonight, if we are able, in return for the opportunity to save a few more lives.  Though it will not be easy on us, I think the reward is worth it."  After he finishes speaking, Fortin slowly begins to gear up again, while listening to what everyone else has to say about this idea.


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal shakes his head. "They'll be travelling by night, not day. Unfortunately that means that if we travel through the night, we'll still not catch them till tomorrow (although earlier than otherwise in the day). I'd rather reach them rested and fresh while they're mostly asleep. Also, many of us would find travelling through the night hard - exhaustion would be a factor, and as a group we would be slowed by the conditions."


----------



## scout989 (May 5, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Really?  They travel by night, you say?  Well, I guess you learn something new every day- I've never had to deal with orks before.  Well, all right, sorry for wasting your time, everyone."  Fortin is unembarrassed by his mistake, and immediately starts to remove his gear once again.


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

"No waste," said Lindal. "believe me, if you can think of any ideas that will let us get to the orcs quicker and still win the fight when we get there, I'm more than interested."


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

"I think it is a reasonable idea, our spellcasters are relatively fresh. But if you would rather fight them fresh Lindal."


----------



## reddist (May 5, 2005)

Felicity, her hair hanging down in loose tendrils again after the day's march, drops her pack on the ground and collapses in a heap.  "I think we gained on them today, but we'll loose ground again tonight.  Still, if we keep as a strong pace tomorrow, we should find them before the sun sets."

She sits up as Dagmar begins the cooking fire.  Rummaging through her spice gunna, she pulls out a few small leather pouches and piles them up for flavoring the stew.  A thoughtful look crosses her face and she checks the satches on her belt.  "I think I'm going to go look for some more moonflower buds.  They should be out tonight, blooming under this moon, and I'll need them for spells.  I won't go far.  Anyone want to join me?"


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2005)

"*Sure lass, dwarf eyes are pretty good in the dark, what does this flower look like*." Dagmar puts away his whetstone and takes up his spear, just in case.


----------



## reddist (May 5, 2005)

Felicity visibly brightens when Dagmar offers to accompany her.  "Oh!  They're very pretty.  They have pale blue buds, with small sprigs of five-lobed leaves.  They grow in clusters of five or six flowers each, and have a very crisp sent to them.  They'll face the moon, when she's out, and when the light of the full moon hits them, they glow a little.  If you've a touch of the Green, the petals are cold against your fingers.  They're tingly."

If you've arcane knowledge: [sblock] moonflower buds are a common spell component for low-level cold-based spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (May 5, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric listens to Lindal and Percy's discussion, and interjects his thoughts: "I, for one, spent a large amount of Pelor's grace bringing our friend Dagmar back from death's door. I will not be of much use healing the party of we risk confrontation tonight. While it bothers me greatly that they will be gaining ground while we are here napping, I do not see another option."

He also listens with a smile to Felicity's request. He is about to volunteer, but stops short when Dagmar speaks. Realizing that it might not be best to send too many fighters off with Felicity, he changes his mind. "Enjoy your flower-finding mission, my friends! Though if you see any trouble, do not hesitate to call out. In the meantime, I will walk a perimeter around camp, making sure the area is secure before heading off to sleep."


----------



## scout989 (May 6, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"I'll join you, Koric, if you like.  I'll also volunteer for first or last watch, as my eyes ar not so useful in the night as some others here."


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Felicity visibly brightens when Dagmar offers to accompany her.  "Oh!  They're very pretty.  They have pale blue buds, with small sprigs of five-lobed leaves.  They grow in clusters of five or six flowers each, and have a very crisp sent to them.  They'll face the moon, when she's out, and when the light of the full moon hits them, they glow a little.  If you've a touch of the Green, the petals are cold against your fingers.  They're tingly."
> 
> If you've arcane knowledge: [sblock] moonflower buds are a common spell component for low-level cold-based spells.[/sblock]





"*I'm more likely to have a touch of whatever color stone is than forest green. 'Ye can feel stone in yer bones' is a dwarf saying lass, but implies yer talking to another dwarf*."


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"The more the merrier for the watch, friend Fortin. I would also be happy to take a shift later in the night as well, so long as it does not interfere with my beauty sleep..." he says with a wink.


----------



## Wilphe (May 7, 2005)

Inwardly Percy is twitching at the propsect of running into more orcs than they can handle, but he remains outwardly calm for the benefit of their companions, "How about we split up in the morning? Some of us push on to contact and see what we are up against whilst those who need to prepare spells remain for their full night's rest?"


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2005)

Dagmar tramps along companionably with Felicity into the night. As she speaks about moonflowers and the Green she has his full attention, even though the topics and concepts are completely foreign to him.


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"How about we split up in the morning? Some of us push on to contact and see what we are up against whilst those who need to prepare spells remain for their full night's rest?"

"Hmmm...."  Koric mulls over the idea in his head. "Percy brings up a valid idea. While I am hesitant to split up the party, I would not be able to bear the thought that innocents died while we were waiting for me to regain my spells..."  Koric looks at the others assembled. "Any thoughts? If we were to go ahead with the idea, I'd have Lindal, Percy, Fortin, and possibly Franky in the foreward team, supplemented by a couple of caravan volunteers. I and Felicity would need to stay behind, with Dagmar standing guard and with the rest of our recently-expanded group. "


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"I agree that we cannot lose any more time, if we can avoid it.  How shall we mark the path, as there will be noone to track us if Lindal goes?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2005)

""Carve a tree every so often. If it is necessary. We might not be leaving much of a track, but the orcs certainly are."


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Very well.  Unless there are objections to the plan, let us depart at once."


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Before you go, is there a way for you to communicate trouble to us? A light in the sky or via more magical means? This way, we would know you to be in trouble, and can catch up regardless of our sleep..."


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"We are unlkely to get ourselves into trouble in the next few hours, which is the only time that such a signal would make any difference.  Even if there is no signal available, we should still continue on."


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2005)

"I wasn't advocating pushing on _immeditaly_. It'll be dark and hard for us to travel and we would merely  being exhausting ourselves to little effect. A short halt, a few hours rest and to continue on when we can see our way easily again - either in the pre-dawn glow or when the moon comes out. We'd be perhaps 4 hours ahead of the rest of the party."
     "At that distance if we ran into trouble there'd be little they could do to succor us so signals would accomplish little."


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Ah, my apologies, Percy. Four hours seems a bit... safer for all involved. If that is the case, then let us get to rest, so we can begin the trek all the sooner..."


----------



## scout989 (May 13, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, lost track of time there- I thought we had already transitioned to early morning.  So Fortin has been talking about pushing on in the early morning


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal nodded his agreement, although it wasn't clear if it was without reservation. Still, he seemed happy to progress with the groups plan.


----------



## reddist (May 16, 2005)

Felicity returns from her walk in the woods with Dagmar, patting her newly stuffed component pouches. "We spotted a whole patch of moonflowers, just about fifty yards from here!  These buds are fresh and filled to the brim with the moon's chill.  Dagmar even caught a couple of baerns for the stew!"  She points and smiles at Dagmar, who holds up a brace of rabbits, their heads hanging at odd angles from their necks.  "We also found some stone moss, which is great for..."   She slows to a stop in the middle of camp, looking from Lindal to Percy, Koric, and finally the newcomer, Fortin.  "Ah, you all are speaking of the Orcs.  What are we to do?  Is someone moving ahead?  My well is not yet empty, I can summon a few spells still this evening if we press on."

Spinning about, she notices no one has yet begun cooking.  Felicity gives the men an evil glare as she scoops up her spice satches and starts adding pinches of this and that to the cooking pot.  "Men..."  she sighs, winking at you, "standing around blabbing, waiting for the woman to feed them... at least the water is hot."  She offers to take the rabbits from Dagmar, pulling out a thin cooking knife to gut them.  From within her gunna a seemingly endless supply of chopped, dried roots and mushrooms appear, and soon the smell of savory rabbit stew begins wafting from the iron pot.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Spinning about, she notices no one has yet begun cooking.  Felicity gives the men an evil glare as she scoops up her spice satches and starts adding pinches of this and that to the cooking pot.  "Men..."  she sighs, winking at you, "standing around blabbing, waiting for the woman to feed them... at least the water is hot."  She offers to take the rabbits from Dagmar, pulling out a thin cooking knife to gut them.




Dagmar corrects her with a grin "*Nay lass, I believe the word you were looking for is humans.*" as he hands her the young rabbits.


----------



## scout989 (May 17, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Well, Felicity, I for one am quite pleased that I did not attempt to put my meager cooking skills to use... as that would have denied me the chance to experience what you can do!"  Fortin looks famished, and the smells coming from the pot are only making him hungrier.


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

"Two rabbits won't feed a round dozen of us; but anything that isn't iron rations is a welcome addition to the diet and helps us conserve our supplies," Percy smiles at Felicity, "I very much doubt that anything we take of the orcs bodies will be palatable to us. Had we thought of it we might have stayed and butchered the bear - but time presses."

    He will organise watches (those pushing on early will not stand a watch) and settle down for what sleep he can.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Franky walks into the camp area as the group is deciding on a course of action and setting up camp and cooking rabbits. A disgruntled look disturbs his gentle features furling his brow and contorting his face. His clothes are dirty and stained with grass. Leaves and blades of grass fall from his clothes and hair as he approaches. His cherubic face has a small cut on his cheek and is dusted with a little dirt. He forcefully thrust his hands towards Felicity's unoccupied hands. After a moment a boyish smile full of satisfaction annouces the opening of his hand to reveal 3 edible mushrooms. His shoulders slouch a little as he sighs in relief as he starts to dust himself off. You catch a quick smirk appear and disappear as he says "Don't ask!!"

"I think I will leave the cooking and hunting to others. This is just too much work."

"Splitting up seems like a practical thing to do. I will go with the advancing team and if there is trouble or if support is needed I can ride back to get the rest of you and relay tactical information."

Franky smiles at the sight of Dagmar and the pile of firewood by his side. Smiling innocently he quietly chants "... Dagmar the Lumberjack... I'm OK! I chop all night and I clang all day..." and then quickly hides behind Koric. His head peeking out from behind Koric's leg looking for a clanging dwarf in tow.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

Dagmar has apparently not heard the little bard's song or the rest of its refrain before, he is back to resharpening the orc spear against the whetstone. As Franky looks up expectantly the dwarf seems to be hefting the weight of the spear, as if checking its balance for throwing.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

A trill "Eeep!" is heard as Franky takes cover fully behind Koric's leg gripping it tightly. A look of abject terror is frozen on his face. He stays quiet behind Koric for a moment and then slowly collapses to the ground - fainting.


----------



## Harvey (May 17, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Up until now, Koric has been keeping is mouth closed after Felicity's chastising of the men of the party. However, a smile appears as Franky begins singing his little diddy. His smile turns into a chuckle as the halfling faints from Dagmar's gestures (whether intentional or not). Koric lifts the halfling in the air, giving a shout "Rise and shine, friend halfling! It is time to awaken from your slumber!" He sets Franky back down to the ground, giving him a playful slap on the shoulder.

Enjoying the cameraderie, Koric wanders over to the cooking rabbits, showing a bit of drool on his chin. He passes by Fortin, and stops for a moment, leaning in for a whisper. "Let me tell you from personal experience..."  he says, rubbing his stomach "that our elven friend's spices can make even swamp water dilectable."  He grins at the fighter, continuing. "I'm not sure how they fed you in the ranks of Faule's guard, but you are indeed in for a treat tonight!"

After exchanging words with Fortin, Koric continues on to where Felicity is cooking her meal. He takes in a deep breath, wafting the smell of the cooking rabbits towards his pronounced nostils. "Thank Pelor you are here to watch over us, my young friend! I fear what would happen to us were you not keeping an eye on us men."  he says with a chuckle. He turns to face both Felicity and Dagmar. "Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

After Korics words to rouse the halfling, Franky shakes his head to consciousness.    Embarrassment deeply reddens his face as he scampers to take cover behind Felicity. He quietly whispers to Felicity "I am more afraid of Dagmar's skills than I am an orks! It is good we are friends!"

"Right Dagmar??" the halfling says loud enough for the Dwarf to hear and then he laughs nervously!


----------



## reddist (May 18, 2005)

"Nope!  Fetch your bowls, men and dwarf.... and you too, little halfling!  This pot is nearly ready."   Feliticy takes a final sip of the stew and adds a pinch more of crushed salts, stirring it in and pronouncing it finished.

"Erm, anybody want these baern skins?  Seems a shame to waste them, but we've no time for stretching them."   She waves her hand at the discarded rabbit skins, laid out on a nearby log.  "And speaking of time, what have you decided?  Will some press on to scout ahead?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2005)

"Yes, Lindal, Fortin, Franky and myself will push on as soon as it is light enough to travel. Koric and yourself will stay behind to rest and prepare spells, watched over by Dagmar. Our companions will split themselves up if that's okay with them? I think it would be a good idea if those of you with missile weapons come with the first group for reasons I'll go into in a minute" he looks at the volunteers for any sign of assent or dissent.

"The advance party will mark the trail so that even a blind goblin should be able to follow us. Hopefully we should be able to make contact and then formulate a plan. Franky will act as messanger between the two groups. I don't think we will be able to take them by ourselves, but we should be able to harass and ambush them with hit and run attacks to slow their advance. This will whittle down their numbers and allow you to catch them up. I don't want us to go to melee until we have rejoined, otherwise we will just be overwhelmed - 6 against a dozen or more is not my idea of good odds."


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Hmmm... in thinking of it more, are any of those in the advanced party skilled in the ways of healing? I would hate for you to run into orcs and have no way to treat your wounds. I have a healer's kit that might aide you... so long as you all remain safe and strong to return it to me."  he says with a wink that belies his concern.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> After Korics words to rouse the halfling, Franky shakes his head to consciousness.    Embarrassment deeply reddens his face as he scampers to take cover behind Felicity. He quietly whispers to Felicity "I am more afraid of Dagmar's skills than I am an orks! It is good we are friends!"
> 
> "Right Dagmar??" the halfling says loud enough for the Dwarf to hear and then he laughs nervously!





"*Aye lad, it's good to have stout companions*." Dagmar hefts the spear again then scowls "*Their spears are not so good for throwing, the thickness and broad head are good for charging and receiving a charge but the balance and heft're not great for throwing. It'd be brute strength over skill in flinging these. I'd expect 'em to do most of their fighting up close with spears like this*." 

When the topic comes back to tactics he nods "*Aye, I'll keep the lass an the Pelorian safe until we rejoin, then the full assault is on, blade an spell*."


----------



## scout989 (May 18, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> "Hmmm... in thinking of it more, are any of those in the advanced party skilled in the ways of healing? I would hate for you to run into orcs and have no way to treat your wounds. I have a healer's kit that might aide you... so long as you all remain safe and strong to return it to me."  he says with a wink that belies his concern.



"Many thanks for your concern, Koric.  I have no skill at healing; my focus has always been to be the one dealing the wounds rather than receiving them.  I think that, even if there are no healers amongst the forward group, we must press on anyway.  It sounds as though Percy has a good plan for keeping us safe until we rejoin forces.  We'll just have to rely on our tactics and our strength to keeps us safe in the meantime."


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"My focus has always been to be the one dealing the wounds rather than receiving them."

Fortin's comment brings a chuckle to Koric. "Ah, but I forgot! Friend halfling, surely you can use this kit! If not, then I will keep it by my side."


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lore Keeper*

Franky looks a little embarrased as he speaks... "My knowledge of the healing arts is barely better than Fortin's... If we ae in such a situation as I am neede to hearl we will be in very sorry shape rith now."

"However, my combat ability does not compare to... well.. anyone here... I am sure that someone may need patching if you are not with us so I might be able to make the most use of it. I might be more effective patching people than participating in combat, especially when blades are crossed. I am not so comfortable shooting friends in the midst of battle."

"Someday I will not need such things to keep us going. As a Keeper we learn magics to keep or companions going."  He smiles at that thought and looks to the group for comments... 

Franky happily accepts the healers kit, saying a prayer to Yondalla in hope that he will not need to use it. He carefully stows it in a pouch at his side waits for supper to be served. He pulls out Apple Wine, bBread and Velvet Cheese for everyone to partake. Franky gets Fortin's attention... "Please try these... They were home made in Barrowshire.I do not think they will last another meal... so try it now or you might not get a chance"


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2005)

"*Not to worry, I trust Lindal to handle the scouting no problem. We'll catch up to you shortly. Just don't fight the final battle without us*."


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2005)

"I really wasn't planning to," Percy contorts his face into something between a grin and a grimace.


----------



## scout989 (May 20, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Why, thank you, Franky," says Fortin, touched by the offer and the heartfelt way it was presented.  "Mmm, it is indeed delicious!  Is all Barrowshire cooking as wonderful as this?  In the Faulean Guard, I considered myself lucky to get the barest rations for survival, and no great pains had been taken with the preparations, I can assure you.  Why, if you all keep feeding me like this, you may never get rid of me!" Fortin chuckles.


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric looks around at the group, and begins his now-familiar jovial chuckle. "Good friends, good food, and on the eve of a good fight for a true cause... what better things are there in this life?"


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 22, 2005)

Hendrich comes over from the fire he has been sharing with the other caravaners. "*The other men have decided not to go on with the hunt. They all have wives and children to get back to. They saw the way you handled that bear and are sure you can save the rest without them. They will be heading back to Vormarsch in the morning. I, However, will stay with you.*"


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2005)

"It is not hard to find something to die for, and almost anybody can manage to do it. But to have something to live for is a precious gift and one not to be lightly disregarded. I would ask but one boon of you all;"

    "I have stalwart companions and a just cause, yet that may not be enough to bring us victory. The gods of war and fate are a fickle bunch whose favour is bestowed unevenly and often without respect to rank or merit. Therefore it may well be that we do not return from this expedition. If so, please send word across the mountains to the seat of the Squire Aglax that his fourth son went to an honourable death, one worthy of his family and his ancestors."


----------



## Mavnn (May 24, 2005)

*Lindal - Half Orc Ranger*

Lindal watched and listened from the edge of the firelight, seeming to take little interest in the conversation. _The decision has been made,_ he thought, _let us rest and get on with the plan._

He realised that his impatience came from his lack of experience with more 'civilised' people though, having spent almost all of his life in the company of his mother alone. Long conversations were an alien experience to him.

[ooc: Now that a course of action is decided, I would be in for moving things forward (both in and out of character . Of course, if anyone had more they wanted to do this evening, feel free to ignore me ]


----------



## Harvey (May 24, 2005)

OOC: I am fine with moving it along...


----------



## scout989 (May 25, 2005)

I'm cool with it too.


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2005)

zzzzz - bump - zzzzz


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Dagmar snores contentedly under a tree. He takes his sleep while he can.


----------



## Harvey (May 26, 2005)

"zzzzzz"  *snort**snort* "zzzzzzzz...."


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

The dwarf valiantly shrugs off the sonic attack of the Pelorian and snoozes on.


----------



## scout989 (May 26, 2005)

Fortin looks around in amazement at the snoring party, then stuffs some linen plugs in his ears and sleeps as well.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 26, 2005)

(Sorry folks, busy busy busy.)
In the morning, the caravaners make embarassed fairwells and wish you all the best of luck before heading out. After you pack up camp, and begin along the trail, a group of vultures is seen circling a little bit into he woods.

(If I misread your plans let me know, I'm a bit confused by them.)


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Percy's plan the party agreed to.

The party splits, nonspellcasters go ahead at first light to scout out orcs and harass them if needed.

Spellcasters sleep fully to recover spells then march on with dwarf bodyguard to catch up and join in for full assault.


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2005)

OOC:  Confirmed:
       Advacned Party: Lindal, Percy, Franky, Fortin

       Follow on group: Koric, Felicity, Dagmar, NPC guy

IC: "What do you reckon Lindal? Someone who couldn't keep up, or bait for an ambush?"


----------



## scout989 (May 27, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

OOC: how far away from the camp have we gotten?

IC: "Either way, we must check it out- it could be a survivor who was left for dead, but lives yet."


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

As he and the merchant make breakfast while the druid and cleric prepare their spells the dwarf makes small talk. "*So Maler, ye ever used an axe like that before? Any experience fighting an killing men*?"


----------



## reddist (May 31, 2005)

Felicity awakens, bleary eyed and yawning.  She rubs her fists in her sockets and blinks away any remaining weariness, then rises smoothly, gathering her gear and cloak.  Satisfied she has all her pouches and satches in order, she firmly grips the antler handle of her scimitar and approaches a nearby oak tree, lowering herself to sit cross-legged in front of it with her sword laying across her knees.

As before, Felicity seems to have a one sided conversation with the oak tree, but this time the poor tree gets a full load of Felicity's anger and frustration.  You can hear her describe the plight of the brown bear and her anger at those who tormented the proud beast into a rage, as well as her swearing to find those responsible for such atrocities and deliver them to the vengeance of the Green Path.

Eventually she calms down and you hear her thanking the oak for speaking the sense and wisdom of patience and perseverance, agreeing that anger is not always the best option.  Finally, she stands and hugs the tree tightly before adjusting her buckskin armor for the day's trek, then walks up to Dagmar and Maler.

"Friend Dagmar, we shouldn't we be off soon?  Is Koric still speaking with his god?"   She turns to look for the looming half-orc, spotting him knealing in a bright patch of morning sun, his head bowed in reverance.  "Perhaps Koric is also gaining words of guidance this morn.  We shall need all the help we can get when facing this horde."

She steps quietly behind Koric, patiently waiting for him to finish his prayers.  As he rises, she greets him warmly.  "Friend Koric, Dagmar!  Lets be off!  The others are well ahead, and we've no time to spare!"


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Felicity awakens, bleary eyed and yawning.  She rubs her fists in her sockets and blinks away any remaining weariness, then rises smoothly, gathering her gear and cloak.  Satisfied she has all her pouches and satches in order, she firmly grips the antler handle of her scimitar and approaches a nearby oak tree, lowering herself to sit cross-legged in front of it with her sword laying across her knees.
> 
> As before, Felicity seems to have a one sided conversation with the oak tree, but this time the poor tree gets a full load of Felicity's anger and frustration.  You can hear her describe the plight of the brown bear and her anger at those who tormented the proud beast into a rage, as well as her swearing to find those responsible for such atrocities and deliver them to the vengeance of the Green Path.




Seeing Felicity vent to a tree Dagmar catches the merchant's eye and shakes his head. The dwarf mutters "*Elves.*" and then says no more.


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric wakes as early as possible, rolling up his bedroll and stowing his gear. He looks for a nice, quiet spot to pray, making sure to not disturb the others. He finds a nice clearing, and kneels down, hands outstretched to the rising sun. 

"Pelor, by the light you bring in the morning, by the eye you shine on the world, may you give your humble servants the faith to shed light on the darkest places of the world. We have a large battle ahead, and we fight for a just cause, so may you guide our arms to strike true, and may you guide our hearts to know the true enemies in the darkness."

He sits quietly for a quarter hour, in silent prayer, before he rises to meet the gleeful face of Felicity. 

"Friend Koric, Dagmar!  Lets be off!  The others are well ahead, and we've no time to spare!" 

"Aye, my friends. Our lovely maiden speaks true. Hold, while I grab my gear, and we shall be off."  He grabs his backpack, his mace, and his shield, ready for the trek.

"Sleep well, my dwarven friend? I slept like a log!"  he utters, as he catches Dagmar's eye with a grin. 

"Well, hopefully we will be able to follow the trail Lindal left for us, or all this will be for naught."


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 1, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> OOC: how far away from the camp have we gotten?
> 
> IC: "Either way, we must check it out- it could be a survivor who was left for dead, but lives yet."




"Yes. We must." Lindal's voice is slightly strained, and he ups the pace as he heads towards the circling vultures.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "Sleep well, my dwarven friend? I slept like a log!"  he utters, as he catches Dagmar's eye with a grin.




"*Aye Pelorian, tis good to sleep well before a fight. And I expect one today*."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Franky, Halfling Male, Lorekeeper*

As the Lindal, Percy and Fortin rouse from sleep. Franky lingers for a little while longer hoping to catch a few more moments of shut eye. Sometimes being a Keeper means late to bed early to rise and that is something he is OK with. He does not have to like it, but it is apart of the process. The adventurous Keepers that travel, wander, and adventure are a strange lot. The welcome the journey and hte danger but usually complain about the lack of amenities - hot meals, ale, sleep, warm bed, hot baths... and how this was not in the advertisment.   

Franky eventually drags himself from the ground and with his eyes still shut picks up his blanket and pillow and stows it in Sugar's saddlebags. The halfling slowly and in a stiff zombie-like fashion mounts his brave pony and waits for the advance part to start advancing. 

As the troupe moves along Franky slowly wakes up and offers the Applewine, Velvet Cheese and bread to everyone. Franky loses himself in his thoughts and absentmidedly states "By Garlock's Luck may this go well!" Afte he is more awake he will pull out and load his crossbow and watch intently for signs of danger and frothing bears.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC: You're close enough so that, if you wanted to, you could shout and the others would hear it.

As they get nearer to the spot the vultures are circling, the advanced group is relieved to find it is just the remains of a deer, perhaps the remnants of the bear's last meal.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

The dwarf marches on stolidly with the merchant and spellcasters looking for the advance group as they go.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 2, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric continues along with Felicity, Dagmar, and Maler. He tries to lead the way, attempting to find the trail that Lindal has laid for them. He occasionally glances back at the others, asking their opinion on a marking or such.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Well, that's a relief, anyway.  Let's get on the trail again!"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2005)

When they pause the dwarf listens for the sounds of combat ahead. Hearing none he continues on with the group.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 3, 2005)

"Lets press on then," Percy looks up at the Vultures and half speaks under his breath, "Do not worry friends, soon you will feast well."


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 5, 2005)

As the advance party begins thinking of lunch, sometime around noon, they notice the smell of carion nearby.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 5, 2005)

"More dead things? I don't like this - and no vultures either? Smells of an ambush to me..."


----------



## scout989 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"You certainly seem very suspicious of ambushes today, Percy.  For myself, I think that the orks probably legged it as fast as they could, instead of stopping to set up ambushes and such.  But then, I also know I don't really know that much about orks."  Fortin thinks for a second, then continues "Lindal, can we leave a signal for the others to check this out?  The smell seems to indicate that there are no creatures left there.  Our time would probably be better spent catching up to the orks and what survivors may be left."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 5, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling*

To Percy, Fortin, and Lindal
"When the Horde Gatherer "Kog the Brutal" gathered some 300 years ago he trained his horde in ambushing and used it to great effect. Kog was originally trained by the Humanic Prince Braeus as a part of a special scout and skirmish squad during the Trollwars, and was used to harry troll scouts."

"It is said that Kog left the employ of Prince Braeus when the trolls offered him a better deal. More power and leadership. They tasked him with unifying the orks to help in their war with the Elves, Dwarves, and Humans in the area. This proved to be their undoing as Kog's ambition knew no limits. He turned on the Troll King Trankalis during the pivotal Battle of Three-Spell Forest and the king appropriately rended him into little pieces. The ork's did not notice what happened as it happened so fast and kept up the fight which nearly decimated both sides (orks and trolls). This allowed the civilzed races to retreat and regroup. They came back 4 days later to clean up what was left of Kog's Coup."

"Other hordes and tribes - goblin, ork, troll, and others throughout history have been good at ambushing and have utilized it as a core part of their strategem. Ambushes become less likely as their numbers grow becasue their confidence grows proportionally with their numbers."

"Given how organized they seemed to be in their attack of the caravan I would not dismiss an ambush all together. We may want to keep our eyes open for counter scouts."

Franky's smiles embarrassingly, realizing that he may have been talking to much.   HE pulls out what is left of the Applewine, Velvet Cheese and bread and hands it out for eveyone to partake. 
"I am thinking that we will soon need to hunt for food, unless we brought provisions. We can munch on what I have while we advance - no need to stop?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

"*So lassie, tell me of yer magics. I saw the blasting that ye did, but I'm guessing there is more ye can do*."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 7, 2005)

"It should not take us too long," Percy makes a quick smell to ascertain the strength and direction of the smell.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

"Very well, then let's be quick about it.  If you fear an ambush, perhaps you would be better suited than I to determine our tactics."


----------



## reddist (Jun 7, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*So lassie, tell me of yer magics. I saw the blasting that ye did, but I'm guessing there is more ye can do*."




“Hmm, Friend dwarf?  You wish to know of the Green Path?  Very well!  I can tell you what I know.”  Felicity purses her lips a moment, pondering her next words.  “The Green Path is about life in harmony with the natural world.  There is an energy, life itself, swirling around us all the time.”  She reaches up to grasp the smooth blue stone pendant around her neck, though she doesn’t realize she is fidgeting with it.  “My mother, she taught me about the Green Path, and how to harness this energy and summon the natural spirits to aid me.”

She frowns now, trying to figure out how to communicate her innate knowledge in comprehensible words.  “She taught me how to feel the latent energy in all things… like those flower buds we picked yesterday.  Those moon flower buds soak in the cold light of the moon.  Or how the fur or skin of animals hold a portion of that beast’s life within it.  My magic taps in to that latent energy, releasing it.”

“Though I must admit, Friend Dagmar, I am often surprised.   My mother, she could summon animals and beasts from the ether, and have them aid her in whatever she wished.  When I try to summon such animals, all I get is… destruction.”

Now Felicity pounds her fist to her thigh, angry at some undefined, nebulous limitation within herself.  “Actually I don’t understand my magic at all.  Whenever I try one of the spells my mother used, I get something completely different.  Never what I want!  I want to help the spirits, to strengthen the Green Path!  But instead, all I can do is shape these harmful energies!  Oh Dagmar, I fear I’ll never be the Druid my mother was!”

At this Felicity hides her face in her hands, afraid to let Dagmar see her so upset.  Eventually, after several deep breaths, she calms down enough to speak again.

“So… I use my spells as best I can, to further my journey along Green Path.  I know I might not be a true Druid, like my mother, but I swear I will never give up the Path!  I will not forsake my mother’s teachings, or her love for the natural world.  She was slain by the Orc Horde, but the Green Path is a Path of righteousness and justice!  All things eventually return to the earth, and with the gifts the Green has given me, I will hasten their journey!”

At this, Felicity raises her fist her fist in the air, shaking it with furious anger and vindiction.  In her anger a faint shimmering miasma of pale yellow light begins to gather at around her hands, swirling and pulsing with energy.  She seems unaware of how her anger manifests.  Even when she lowers her fist and marches steadily on, points of light trail after her like swirling dust motes.

<<<Good job, Dagmar.  You got her all worked up with what you thought was a simple question... now you've turned her into a raving psycopath!  Hope she calms down before she blows a hole in the next Orc you encounter... but then, perhaps that wouldn't be so  bad...  >>>


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 7, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> "Very well, then let's be quick about it.  If you fear an ambush, perhaps you would be better suited than I to determine our tactics."




"How about I take a quick look ahead?" asked Lindal.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Now Felicity pounds her fist to her thigh, angry at some undefined, nebulous limitation within herself.  “Actually I don’t understand my magic at all.  Whenever I try one of the spells my mother used, I get something completely different.  Never what I want!  I want to help the spirits, to strengthen the Green Path!  But instead, all I can do is shape these harmful energies!  Oh Dagmar, I fear I’ll never be the Druid my mother was!”
> 
> At this Felicity hides her face in her hands, afraid to let Dagmar see her so upset.  Eventually, after several deep breaths, she calms down enough to speak again.





"*Er, ah, there there lassie. Think of it as a good thing, being yer own woman. If I was me ole da I'd be stuck in a mine hauling rocks day after day for decades. Its good solid work that allows ye to raise a big family but its not fer me an I'm done with that. Among the dwarves second sons often go out to make their own way among the world. Its a good thing to be yer own dwarf an have people rely upon ye for yerself, for the name ye have made for yerself*."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 8, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Our friend dwarf speaks true, young maiden. Being your own woman is a blessing to be sure. I think back to the lessons my father taught me. While cursed with the blood of the heathen orcs, he told me to take my life into my own hands. Instead of following the same path as those fiends, I decided to take my future into my own hands. And while it is true that it would have been easy to fight in Haven's guards, with my strength, I decided to take a more pious route."

"And as for your Druidic ways, I know of many a people who pay homage to Pelor, or to other gods, who do not gain the benefits of their deities' powers. It is only the truly righteous amongst us that get blessed by the gods. Maybe, instead of being blessed by the Green Path, you were instead blessed by another god's favor, or blessed in another way. If that is true, then I urge you to continue to follow the Green Path, for I can see that that is the path your heart seeks."

"And while you may see your powers as destructive now, you should learn to seem them as tools to do the Green Path's bidding. It took me a while to understand how some of the abilities Pelor granted me could be used in his name, but sure enough, they allow for his message to be carried forth no matter what obstacles are placed in my way. After all, your "harmful energies" did help save the live of our halfling friend, which I am sure is what the Green Path wished."

OOC: Was half-tempted to try to convince Felicity that her powers were actually divine, but thought that might confuse her more


----------



## scout989 (Jun 8, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> "How about I take a quick look ahead?" asked Lindal.



"That'll work for me.  How long should we give you before coming in after you?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

"*So, er, ah, is the green path an elven thing, a druid thing, or an elven druid thing then*?"

Dagmar is trying his best to make conversation with the raging elf maid.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling Lore Keeper*



			
				Mavnn said:
			
		

> "How about I take a quick look ahead?" asked Lindal.



Franky brightens at Lindal's words.  "My strength is not in healing or combat. I can cover you, Lindal, as you go. As a Keeper I have been taught to use being small to my advantage. It is easier to observe what is happening if those that are being observed do not know that you are there.    My eyes are very good in the daylight as well. It will be safer for 2 to go and watch over each other instead of one to go alone and get ambushed. We can watch each others' back."   

With that said, he hops off Sugarplum with crossbow in hand and morningstar in his belt. The warpony moves its head to regard the halfling and softly nickers as the halfling quietly pads to the ground.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 8, 2005)

As they walk caustiously toward the smell, the advance party strains their senses for advanced warning of any enemies. They soon come to a clearing. The bones of small animals and larger beasts alike are scattered around the ground. There are no living creatures in sight, however there is a large bush. Lindal vaguely recognizes it and Percy thinks it looks kind of strange, but neither think to mention it. Ignoring the vegetation in favor of looking for a monster, Lindal turns his back to the plant and lets out a yell of surprise as a tendril shoots out and wraps around his waist as it begins to constrict.

8 hp damage to Lindal. Also: grappled.

Roll Initiative (all)
Reflex and Will save (all but Lindal and the last person who entered the clearing, Franky?)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Franky, Rnd:1 Init:14*

TO: Percy, Fortin, and Lindal:

*Init:* 14 (Roll 11 +3 ) *AC:* 16 *Melee:* +1 (+0 +0 +1) *Ranged:* +4 (+0 +3 +1)
*FortReflex sv:* 22 (Roll: 16+6) *Will sv:* 13 [15] (Roll: 9+4 [+2 vs Fear])

"Eeep!" a startled Franky blurts out as the plant creature lashes out and violently entangles Lindal. "I should have noticed this thing..." he thinks to himself as he backpedals a little bit from the suddenness of the attack.

[Assuming I am able to act with my saves above -  if I have to make them?]
Franky motions for Percy and Fortin to advance, points to where the plant creature is and exclaims "Really mad plant creature caught Lindal..."

The halfling pulls out his morning star and attacks the plant creature from a flanking position finding nothing but air and leaves as the confused halfling is not sure where its vital areas are.

[OOC: Move action: Draw Weapon; 5' step towards creature; Attack Action: Attack plant creature (Of Dooooooom!!). 
To Hit 11 (Roll 8 + 1 Melee, +2 Flanking)]


----------



## scout989 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Initiative=14+6=20
Reflex=6+2=8, Will=18+1=19


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 9, 2005)

OOC:
    Initative 16
    Reflex 17
    Will 6

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Percy&limit=on

I don't know if he can act or not, if he can then he will put an arrow in the direction of the plant creature


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

Dagmar's waraxe is secured to his back, the thick orc spear in his hand and resting on his shoulder as he traverses stolidly along with his companions. He didn't think splitting the party was such a great idea but he was happy to be accompanying and guarding the maid. He trusted Lindal to handle the scouting and doubted the lad would need his axe before he caught up to them. After all, what could require his axe up there when their plan was only to harry the orcs with archery and stealth if needed and not to engage in the full assault until the two forces reunited? It was not like they were going after tree creatures that needed to be chopped down.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

OOC: Mr. Prez, since according to post #292, that if the others shouted, we are close enough that we could hear it, would be we able to hear Franky's "Eeep!"?? If so, can re roll initiative in the hopes of making it to the advanced party?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 10, 2005)

Check the OOC thread, there are several things to address.


----------



## reddist (Jun 13, 2005)

Felicity nods Koric and Dagmar’s words, bowing her head and stifling her tears.  “I try to accept the gifts the Green Path has provided me.  Its just so _frustrating_.  The teachings of my mother and my people are of peace and harmony with the natural world.  My gifts seem so… _un_peaceful.”

She shrugs, wiping at her cheeks as she looks up and attempts to smile.  “Perhaps the Green Path intends me as its maiden of vengeance!”   She tries to giggle at this but it comes out as more of a half-hearted snort through her runny nose.  Felicity takes another wipe at her face, blowing her nose into her sleeve.  “Still, I will not forsake the principles of the People of the Blue Stone.  I am the last of us, and I will try my best to embody our way of life.  Someday, when I have a daughter of my own, I will try to teach her as my mother taught me.  I only hope I have come into my own as a Druid of the Green Path by that time!”

Satisfied with this proclamation, Felicity rides a while in silence.  Eventually she turns to Koric, asking, “you don’t think Franky and the others ran into any trouble, do you?”


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

A worry starts to creep oonto Koric's brow at Felicity's question. "I hope not. Still, part of me regrets the decision to split up the party. For all we know, they might be hip-deep in orcs. But fear not, for Fortin and Percy are steadfast fighters, and Lindal knows this terrain better than anyone. They are more than capable of handling whatever pops up."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

"*And what orc could stand up to a halfling loremaster on a warpony*?" Dagmar chuckles at the image.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Dagmar's comment makes Koric burst out in laughter as the image comes into his mind, then he realizes his faux pax and stifles his laughter. "Sorry, inside joke" he says to a confused Maler. "You had to be there... oh, that's right, you were... I mean you had to be on our side of the caravan fighting off the orcs."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

"*I wouldn't worry too much lass, the plan was for them to run into trouble and delay the orcs until we got there. They are well equipped as a light harrying force so though I agree with Koric that it is better not to split our forces, I wouldn't worry too much about them yet. We'll see how many orcs we are facing when we catch up to them later today. I expect it will be more than a few spears worth*."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

The dwarf again hefts the spear to catch its balance in anticipation of its use in the upcoming battle.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC: I'll do something when the Boss man tells me the result of my saves


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

Dagmar sighs, though it could be flung if necessary, the orc spear is definitely designed for charging or receiving a charge.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll do something when the Boss man tells me the result of my saves



That's what I'm waiting on too.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Still, the spear held up well when the bear rushed him and orcs do favor the blind howling charge as an attack tactic.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 18, 2005)

*Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Koric watches in amusement as Dagmar is deep in thought, seemingly analyzing his spear every which way imaginable. He looks over to Felicity, and gives her a shrug, indicating that he does not understand Dagmar's fascination. _Still_, Koric thinks to himself, _at least our dwarven friend has something to preoccupy himself with during this uneventful trek._

_What I wouldn't give for one of Franky's stories to pass the time..._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 20, 2005)

It'll be good to be back in the fight later today the dwarf muses.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 20, 2005)

*Franky, Rnd:1 Init:14 HP: 8/8*

*Init:* 14 (Roll 11 +3 ) *AC:* 16 *Melee:* +1 (+0 +0 +1) *Ranged:* +4 (+0 +3 +1)
*Reflex sv:* 22 (Roll: 16+6) *Will sv:* 13 [15] (Roll: 9+4 [+2 vs Fear])

As Franky sees Lindal being ruthlessly mauled by the ravenous plant creature his mind wanders and he thinks to himself "This reminds of the Marrick the Vast and his fell experiments. Marrick was quite the eccentric fellow. He started as well repected druid and was quickly expelled from the Order of the Seven Palms when they found out that he was experimenting in the arcane. As time passed and the druids of the Order watched him they saw him cast great magicks to warp and transform the natural creatures to create powerful servants. It is speculated that the Tendriculous that he was working with was goaded into rebellion by a hidden member of the Order, which resulted in Marrick's death. 

I really wish that had some salad spoons....
and some french dressing..." 

Woomp!! ...a rabid  vegetarian arm of death whips by his head, pulling Franky from his wandering thoughts. A distant calm is replaced by fear and concern as his mind is pulled into the moment and he thinks "I hope that Dagmar, Koric, and Felicity are not far behind" His child-like eyes look back in the direction from whence they came like a child hoping to see their parents save them from their first day of school, hoping to see the trio coming to save Lindal from death by aggravated salad.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 21, 2005)

Franky fires his bolt and hits the plant.
Unfortunately, everyone else is trapped in place by the plants that suddenly reach up and entwine around their legs.
The group looks on in horror as the plant crushes Lindal with a horrible wet crunch, and places it near its roots as it prepares to feed.
*Rnd 2*
Post your actions, ranged weapons, spells or reroll your reflex.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 21, 2005)

"Franky! Get the hell out of there!"  Percy sends an arrow into the plant whilst deciding that leaving as quickly as possible would be a really good idea.


OOC:
Attack: 11 
Damage: 7


----------



## scout989 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

Fortin struggles to free himself from the vines, but he fails miserably.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 22, 2005)

*Franky, Rnd:2 Init:14 HP: 8/8*

*Init:* 14 (Roll 11 +3 ) *AC:* 16 *Melee:* +1 (+0 +0 +1) *Ranged:* +4 (+0 +3 +1)
*Reflex sv:* 11 (Roll: 5+6) *Will sv:* 19 [21] (Roll: 15+4 [+2 vs Fear])

[OOC:Assuming I am able to act with my saves]
Horror fills Franky's face as he sees the plant creatures rend the brave ranger into crimson spraying meat sticks and drags his shredded corpse to its slavering maw. Broad patches of blood brightly contrast the rich green of the grass and leaves. Tears start to fall from the halflings face as the realization that a friend has been lost hits him.

Franky steps back towards the rest of the group, drops his morning star, and pulls out his crossbow looking to the others like a child that looks to his parents to make something horrible stop.

[OOC: Move back 20' (Move Action), Drop Weapon (Free Action), Draw Crossbow (Move Action)]

[OOC:If I am not able to act then]
I will spend the round trying to free myself and walk behind the group for cover and protection. 

Boss[sblock][OOC: I was within Melee Range and attacked the enraged salad - no crossbow. I am wishing that I had - But I hope to correct that now...  
[/sblock]


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jul 4, 2005)

As both of the missiles sink into the plant's leafy flesh with a satisfying "thunk" and stick there quivering, one of the plants tendrils snake out and whips Fortin in the face for 2 damage.

*Next round*


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2005)

*Franky, Rnd:2 Init:14 HP: 8/8*

*Init:* 14 (Roll 11 +3 ) *AC:* 16 
*Melee:* +1 (+0 +0 +1) *Ranged:* +4 (+0 +3 +1)

*Reflex sv:* 21 (Roll: 15+6) 
*To Hit:* 24 (Roll: 20+4)
*To Dmg:* 7 dmg (Roll: 7+0))

Franky stumbles his way to take cover behind Percy with tears still streaming down his face and almost obscure his vision. The halfling moving purely on instinct kneels down behind Percy and fires his loaded crossbow at the carniverous plant hitting solidly. He wipes the tears from his eyes his resolve begins to strengthen as he prepares to fire again after he reloads.

[OOC: Finsh moving if necessary (Move Action), Fire on Plant (Attack Action)]


----------



## scout989 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Fortin Human Fighter1*

HP=11  AC=17  Reflex save=15+2=17
Finally wrenching himself free of the plants, Fortin lets loose a cry of horror at what he has just seen.  His sight goes red and narrows to a tunnel, with the plant creature in the center.  He begins moving single-mindedly towards the plant, intending to rip each and every tentacle from its body.

OOC: I'm not very sure how much distance lies between Fortin and the plant.  If he can move and attack this round, he will do so, using his shield to get past any reach that it may have and then dropping it when he gets close enough to use the longsword two-handed.  If he cannot get that close, he'll double move directly towards it and keep the shield for now.  If I can attack it this round, let me know and I'll roll the dice.
Edit:  If I can charge it somehow, I'd prefer to do that


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

Percy fixes Franky with a steely glare, "If you have any way to make fire Franky I suggest you do so quickly. We'll burn the thing out,  he calls to Fortin, "Fortin! There's a better way to do this than hacking at it. Your death will not avenge Lindal," for good measure he sends an arrow into the plant thing to keep it's attention whilst ensuring that he and Franky stay out of reach.

OOC: This thing is rooted in place right?

Attack: Misses


----------

